# Any Deep Blue Master 1000M Automatic Owners?



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Deep Blue has the Master 1000M Automatic on sale for $249, then they have a coupon code "FORTY" to bring it down to $150. Really thinking hard about buying one of these:

316L Stainless Steel Case

44mm width, 51mm Lug to Lug, 15mm thick
1000FT/330M Water resistant
Caliber Seiko NH 35 Automatic Movement
Sapphire Crystal, AR coated - Scratch resistant
Superluminova Hour markers and hands

But I'd love to see a good picture of what one looks like first 

Update: First pictures courtesy of member Radar1
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-...-automatic-owners-2594538-5.html#post22693138
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-...-automatic-owners-2594538-6.html#post22698618


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like a steal at $149. Must be a new model?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I was looking at this also but then I kinda wanted to try the tritium models. The t25 and t100 version? Anyone got those?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like a steal at $149. Must be a new model?


Based on what I could see, looks like it since the previous Master automatics seemed to use Miyota movements.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Based on what I could see, looks like it since the previous Master automatics seemed to use Miyota movements.


And differentiated from the "Master Explorer" models as well.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm.... Strange, they had this up last night on sale for about $349 after discount but its been removed today










Any feed back on this? is the T25 worth getting? I had an old Daynight T25 before but it was very dim and barely usable unless it was pitch black. Not sure if 46MM will be too big but for $150 with discount, seems like a decent quartz grab and go beater?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I stumbled on this yesterday. I believe it's new line and I think they're great. Clean and sedate (for DB). Nicely integrated strap. Great color combos. Bulletproof movement. For those in the US at that price I'd buy three or four. And even then would have to whittle down. I have the white/silver dial ordered already.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The clean styling, while sub-derivative, is definitely a welcome change from recent models. 44mm should also be mostly manageable.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting that DB labels it as the "Master 1000m Automatic", yet the dial shows a WR of 1000 feet. Doh!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

View attachment 6059354


Really liking this one.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

$99?? That's just ridiculous pricing. Though, it does make one wonder about profit margins in this "global" age...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm thinking it was a pricing error that they corrected. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## NYCPMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

This Is a great Gift item - not really for the WUS crowd !!

wait for some more goodies coming soon . 

Stan


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

NYCPMAN said:


> Really liking this one. Almost bought it last night when it came up at $99 after discount. Kicking myself for not doing so. $150 is still a good price, but don't understand the $50 price jump overnight.
> 
> This watch was never at that price - The OP Bloom is Mistaken
> 
> ...


My apologies Stan; I have updated my original post. Unless there was something wrong with my computer it did initially come up at a lower price, however $149 is still a great price for this watch.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

First time I've seen this one, it must be something new from DB. I really like everything that is going on with this one. It has a very clean and classic design (without being too "Sub" like). Dimensions and specs look really good to. And the price is so affordable. I wish there were a few more photos of different views of this watch. I might have to get one of these. 

Another winner from Deep Blue. |> |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> First time I've seen this one, it must be something new from DB. I really like everything that is going on with this one. It has a very clean and classic design (without being too "Sub" like). Dimensions and specs look really good to. And the price is so affordable. I wish there were a few more photos of different views of this watch. I might have to get one of these.
> 
> Another winner from Deep Blue. |> |>


Completely agree, Dave. Very clean styling and a reasonable size too. We await your awesome pics!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

There is something of a side view on the site, and a caseback and lume.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am going to try out the black/black model. Order placed. Can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

I too like the (refreshing) clean design. I'm seeing a bunch more colour variations on the Canadian Deep Blue site, 17 vs 6 on the US site (eg's below) - unfortunately the coupon code does not seem work there.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

hidden by leaves said:


> I too like the (refreshing) clean design. I'm seeing a bunch more colour variations on the Canadian Deep Blue site, 17 vs 6 on the US site (eg's below) - unfortunately the coupon code does not seem work there.


That is correct on coupon. Confirmed via email by the distributor in New Brunswick yesterday.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, I decided against getting one. Only because I think the 44mm width, 51mm Lug to Lug, is a bit bigger than I like to wear. But certainly sounds like a good deal to me, and glad others could get in on it


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Well, I decided against getting one. Only because I think the 44mm width, 51mm Lug to Lug, is a bit bigger than I like to wear. But certainly sounds like a good deal to me, and glad others could get in on it


It's borderline for me too, but I figured worth a shot at the great price. I don't understand why Evine shows them at 45mm and DB site 44mm. Maybe Stan can clarify.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> It's borderline for me too, but I figured worth a shot at the great price. I don't understand why Evine shows them at 45mm and DB site 44mm. Maybe Stan can clarify.


I am tempted to order it and eat the restocking fee if I don't like it. Probably would if they were giving free shipping with purchase. As it, then you eat shipping both ways and the restocking fee. Get's a bit more than I want to spend just to take a look at it and then decide.

It would also help if there were actual pictures on someone's wrist. I know everyone's wrist is a different size, but it still helps me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like it With the exception of how big the size difference from the hour and minute hands. Wish the hour hand was bigger.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I ordered one, will show pics once it arrives.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I like it With the exception of how big the size difference from the hour and minute hands. Wish the hour hand was bigger.


I believe part of this visual is the outline of hour hand getting lost on the black dial. Some models seem to have a black outline, others metallic. But that could just be lighting.









This is the one I really wanted, but it is sold out. Is this the same hour hand outline as on the black bezel/black dial? Hard to know.


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I like it With the exception of how big the size difference from the hour and minute hands. Wish the hour hand was bigger.


I think that's likely specifically intentional with the theory that the minute hand is more important than the hour hand for diving. The extreme example of this being a Regulator style diver where the hour hand is on a subdial and the minute hand is the only center hand.


----------



## Chi-Town (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow that's insane. I'm on that pice for sure. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll hope this lasts and wait for some IRL photos, but it's hard to resist. Some Deep Blue look a bit gimmicky and garish to me, but this one looks great! 

Sent from le grand bleu


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

Personally, I couldn't decide so I bought 5 color combinations o|


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

I ordered me one of those black/green ones, with an extra green silicon strap. It came down to $177, shipped!!!
At that price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry I missed the daynight ops pro t-100 on steel.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok I just ordered. At that price, I couldn't resist. I mean you can't even get a high end G Shock for $150, let alone a quality diver with Deep Blue's quality, lume, sapphire, an auto movement for that price.

Plus, I think I'm gonna cool my jets where watches are concerned this coming year, so I think between this bargain and the upcoming Seiko SRP777 line, that will do it for me for the rest of next year (I hope).

Now the wait.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Ok I just ordered. At that price, I couldn't resist. I mean you can't even get a high end G Shock for $150, let alone a quality diver with Deep Blue's quality, lume, sapphire, an auto movement for that price.
> 
> Plus, I think I'm gonna cool my jets where watches are concerned this coming year, so I think between this bargain and the upcoming Seiko SRP777 line, that will do it for me for the rest of next year (I hope).
> 
> Now the wait.


Good decision. What colour did you go with? Mine is on the truck and out for delivery already. Lightning fast shipping from NY to Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Good decision. What colour did you go with? Mine is on the truck and out for delivery already. Lightning fast shipping from NY to Ottawa, Canada.


Awesome! Share some quick pictures since all we have are the product pics on Deep Blue


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Awesome! Share some quick pictures since all we have are the product pics on Deep Blue


Will do. Hoping the truck pulls up soon. At least before wifey gets home, lol. |>


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Good decision. What colour did you go with? Mine is on the truck and out for delivery already. Lightning fast shipping from NY to Ottawa, Canada.


Can't wait to see your pics today. Will help with the wait 

Went with the standard black. Was debating yesterday afternoon whether to go with the blue because of the nice orange second hand, but looks like the blue is sold out, so that helped me make my decision.

And yeh, talk about fast shipping Radar. Not more than 20mins after placing my order does Deep Blue send me my tracking number.

Stan, you and your Deep Blue team ROCK!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Will do. Hoping the truck pulls up soon. At least before wifey gets home, lol. |>


I suppose you are passed the point of being able to buy your wife a watch when you get one yourself to temper her reaction?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Can't wait to see your pics today. Will help with the wait
> 
> Went with the standard black. Was debating yesterday afternoon whether to go with the blue because of the nice orange second hand, but looks like the blue is sold out, so that helped me make my decision.
> 
> ...


Insane shipping, though for some reason I did not get a shipping notification. I was very surprised when Fedex called this morning to advise of import fees due. Assumed it was the Ancon I ordered last week.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I suppose you are passed the point of being able to buy your wife a watch when you get one yourself to temper her reaction?


I have bought her a couple. I try to stick with a "one in, one out" policy as best I can, but sometimes it goes a little bit south.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> I have bought her a couple. I try to stick with a "one in, one out" policy as best I can, but sometimes it goes a little bit south.


That only works well when you do "one out, _then_ one in." I saw how many you have incoming in your profile. LOL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> That only works well when you do "one out, _then_ one in." I saw how many you have incoming in your profile. LOL


Yes, admittedly this was one of those "south" situations. One went out, but then 1 + 2 mysteriously started coming in, lol. Technically I am still good though - as nothing has actually hit the doorstep yet. :rodekaart


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, admittedly this was one of those "south" situations. One went out, but then 1 + 2 mysteriously started coming in, lol. Technically I am still good though - as nothing has actually hit the doorstep yet. :rodekaart


If it makes you feel any better, I almost rationalized myself into buying the Master 1000M with green bezel because green is my teenage son's favorite color. I already bought him an SRP315 for Xmas, so Santa would put out the Deep Blue and the Seiko and leave a note that one is for me, one for him, and that my son gets to pick. (I also like the SRP315)

How's that for finding a way to buy another watch :-!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any one get the tritium model?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I almost rationalized myself into buying the Master 1000M with green bezel because green is my teenage son's favorite color. I already bought him an SRP315 for Xmas, so Santa would put out the Deep Blue and the Seiko and leave a note that one is for me, one for him, and that my son gets to pick. (I also like the SRP315)
> 
> How's that for finding a way to buy another watch :-!


I have two young sons. I think you can see where this is going...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> I have two young sons. I think you can see where this is going...


I know exactly where it will go. I was previously into headphone and pocket knife collecting. My son has a nice collection of each :-!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some quick n' dirties, boys. Watch is FANTASTIC. Case very much like the Sea and Sun Diver models, with a very different bezel design (precise and NO play whatsoever). Strap like butter and very supple. Wears extremely well for a 44mm x 15mm piece. Don't hesitate. This may be the buy of the year at $149. I am very impressed!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Some quick n' dirties, boys. Watch is FANTASTIC. Case very much like the Sea and Sun Diver models, with a very different bezel design (precise and NO play whatsoever). Strap like butter and very supple. Wears extremely well for a 44mm x 15mm piece. Don't hesitate. This may be the buy of the year at $149. I am very impressed!
> 
> View attachment 6100922
> 
> ...


I was hoping it had a domed crystal. Damn it looks good.

I take back what I said about your pics helping with the wait. Instead of helping, it's made it harder!

Thanks for the Q&D's. I can't wait.


----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

I SHOULD STOP READING THESE FORUMS!

Just ordered the 1000M Black/Orange with the 40% coupon (thanks to whoever posted that).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, no dome Z. But very, very nice all the same. Here's a side shot to show how well it wears. 7.25" wrist. Stan and DB hit this one out of the park at this price point.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Sorry, no dome Z. But very, very nice all the same. Here's a side shot to show how well it wears. 7.25" wrist. Stan and DB hit this one out of the park at this price point.


No doubt. This watch is a heck of a bargain at it's current sale price.


----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the live images Radar1! Does anything that arrived with the watch comment on the bezel insert material? Looks to be anodized aluminium but the Deep Blue site says stainless steel bezel (I really doubt this refers to the insert though.)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kurokaze - shura no ken said:


> Thanks for the live images Radar1! Does anything that arrived with the watch comment on the bezel insert material? Looks to be anodized aluminium but the Deep Blue site says stainless steel bezel (I really doubt this refers to the insert though.)


SS bezel with aluminum insert. Rock solid and perfect alignment. |>


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I just bought one.

Seems like a fun watch for that price.

Nice looking.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any one get the tritium model?


Got this Daynight Scuba T-100, flat green Tritium tubes earlier in the year (9015 movement.) It is my default night watch now, over my GSAR.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe I should order the orange model. :-d


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Did You get hit with duty and taxes on this one Don?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Did You get hit with duty and taxes on this one Don?


$37 Jason. Fedex and declared at full value. Still very reasonable.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 6102858


Nice pic!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Maybe I should order the orange model. :-d


Orange dial did look nice. I was looking at that one too.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

This is a really sweet deal, maybe the best of 2015 seriously.

I'll wait until the friday sales before pulling the trigger on a yellow dialed version....no yellow diver in my collection since I sold my Frankenmonster in 2014.

Only thing holding me back is the friday upcoming sale from GGerlach on the Otago, I have to wait to see the final price, I will debate between this and the yellow Otago.

Don, did you select regular Fedex as a shipping option? There is a "cyber shipping" option, I wonder what it is actually!

S.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Purchased the black dial with aluminum bezel. AWESOME for the price point. My only gripe is the lume. If it had better lume it would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Sorry, no dome Z. But very, very nice all the same. Here's a side shot to show how well it wears. 7.25" wrist. Stan and DB hit this one out of the park at this price point.
> 
> View attachment 6101482


Thanks for the pic. I was a bit worried with my 6.5" wrist it might be too big. But looking at your pic and the lug shape I think I'll be OK. Which is good since I bought 5 different color combinations!!! :-d


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> This is a really sweet deal, maybe the best of 2015 seriously.
> 
> I'll wait until the friday sales before pulling the trigger on a yellow dialed version....no yellow diver in my collection since I sold my Frankenmonster in 2014.
> 
> ...


My only option was International Shipping. Everything else returned an error message. It was $50, but extremely fast.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cog watch said:


> Thanks for the pic. I was a bit worried with my 6.5" wrist it might be too big. But looking at your pic and the lug shape I think I'll be OK. Which is good since I bought 5 different color combinations!!! :-d


I think you will be fine. It doesn't wear like a 44 at all.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

1000M Aqua Expedition with Sellita SW220 movement and Bezel insert made of Sapphire.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hows the lume? is it BGW9? I dunno the roundness of it + the stupid HRV just make it look kinda kiddish, dunno if I should get a tritium, but it is bigger.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hows the lume? is it BGW9? I dunno the roundness of it + the stupid HRV just make it look kinda kiddish, dunno if I should get a tritium, but it is bigger.


If you need a serious night watch (world class) get the tritium.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> My only option was International Shipping. Everything else returned an error message. It was $50, but extremely fast.


Thanks for the quick reply and useful infos!

S.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Just stumbled into this. I've heard mention of Deep Blue but don't really know anything about them. I've tended to buy Seiko, Orient and Citizen divers. At this price, invites comparison with SKX or even the Monster (basically same movement). 

I prefer bracelets. Are there any good options for these?

BTW, the yellow and orange dial models seem to be calling my name.....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hows the lume? is it BGW9? I dunno the roundness of it + the stupid HRV just make it look kinda kiddish, dunno if I should get a tritium, but it is bigger.


There's no way the watch looks "kiddish". More like "classic" styling to me. Just a stellar value is all. IMO it's a much nicer looking watch than the tritium one they have on sale, but if it all comes down to lume then get that one. This one also is an auto vs a Ronda 517 quartz.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Dammit. Order just placed for the black dial/bezel model. Could not resist at 149. An amazing price for so much watch.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> There's no way the watch looks "kiddish". More like "classic" styling to me. Just a stellar value is all. IMO it's a much nicer looking than the tritium they have on sale, but if it all comes down to lume then get that one. This one also is an auto vs a Ronda 517 quartz.


You and your pictures have convinced me, Radar1. Black dial/black bezel on the way. And no. It's not for my son for Xmas


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> You and your pictures have convinced me, Radar1. Black dial/black bezel on the way. And no. It's not for my son for Xmas


You will have zero regrets. Keep that son policy on the back-burner for future use!


----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

Just bit the bullet again! Besides the 1000M I bought yesterday I went for this Deep Blue just now! It's quartz but that works fine for me with my beater watches. Hmmmm, white ceramic bezel and orange hands...just the right amount of pizzaz for my taste.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Master 1000s are flying off the digital shelf. First blue sold out, now orange dial is no longer showing and a lot of colored bezel models are gone too.

BTW, cyber shipping turned out to be 2 day priority USPS for me in the States. Tracking say it should be on my wrist tomorrow. Talk about one hell of a deal and fast shipping.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

[email protected]#N YOU PEOPLE! Just bought a watch last week...just ordered the Deep Blue today. Anyone have a spare room...my wife is sure to kick me out! These bargains are starting to hurt me!!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

marty491 said:


> [email protected]#N YOU PEOPLE! Just bought a watch last week...just ordered the Deep Blue today. Anyone have a spare room...my wife is sure to kick me out! These bargains are starting to hurt me!!


We will pray for you and hope you just get the couch. LOL. I think I'm gonna get lucky. My wife has a full day of work tomorrow, so fairly certain as long as the mailman comes at a normal time, this one is going to fly under the radar.

For anyone interested. Deep Blue just posted 15% code for Evine, '15OFFGIFT'. Looks like evine has some of the colors that seem to be sold out on DB's site. Not as good as the 40% off DB's site though.

Dam the blue one still looks good with that orange second hand.

Link if anyone is interested:
Black Bezels
Deep Blue Watches | Men's Automatic & Quartz Dive Watches | EVINE Live


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The blue does look pretty sweet.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> The blue does look pretty sweet.


I like the Yellow!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Some quick n' dirties, boys. Watch is FANTASTIC. Case very much like the Sea and Sun Diver models, with a very different bezel design (precise and NO play whatsoever). Strap like butter and very supple. Wears extremely well for a 44mm x 15mm piece. Don't hesitate. This may be the buy of the year at $149. I am very impressed!
> 
> View attachment 6100922


Merde, I think I just f****d up with the wrong button and ordered one.
Paypal confirmed it to me... and I was supposed to spend money on watches.
Anyway, I paid 187 €uros with shipping from the US site, it was 296 €uros with shipping from the German site, so let's hope that the custom fees from freaking UPS will not be more than the 109 €uros difference.

A quick one for you sir, is the silicon strap a real dust magnet as it usually is ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

staiiff said:


> Merde, I think I just f****d up with the wrong button and ordered one.
> Paypal confirmed it to me... and I was supposed to spend money on watches.
> Anyway, I paid 187 €uros with shipping from the US site, it was 296 €uros with shipping from the German site, so let's hope that the custom fees from freaking UPS will not be more than the 109 €uros difference.
> 
> A quick one for you sir, is the silicon strap a real dust magnet as it usually is ?


I wore it all day with no major dust/lint issues at all. For me the amazing comfort would make any minor problems well worth it. Hard to believe a 44x15 DB watch could be barely noticeable on the wrist.

Great to hear that you screwed up and mistakenly bought one!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> I like the Yellow!


The yellow really pops.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

dpage said:


> I like the Yellow!


Yellow is awesome. Orange is awesome, and the Coke Bezel version too.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I wore it all day with no major dust/lint issues at all. For me the amazing comfort would make any minor problems well worth it. Hard to believe a 44x15 DB watch could be barely noticeable on the wrist.
> 
> Great to hear that you screwed up and mistakenly bought one!


Thanks for the "no major dust/lint issues at all" info.

Size is not a concern, I have a Megalodon so... :-d
Now what will be really great is to have it fast (hopefully with 50 U$D shipping fees) and like I mentioned already not to be killed by the custom fees.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

marty491 said:


> [email protected]#N YOU PEOPLE! Just bought a watch last week...just ordered the Deep Blue today. Anyone have a spare room...my wife is sure to kick me out! These bargains are starting to hurt me!!


If you save all the watch boxes and boxes they were shipped in, you could build a fort in your garage to hide out in


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> If you save all the watch boxes and boxes they were shipped in, you could build a fort in your garage to hide out in


Say, that sounds quite a bit better than the local doghouse.


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> If you save all the watch boxes and boxes they were shipped in, you could build a fort in your garage to hide out in


Perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Just ordered a black face with the orange bezel and second hand


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

I also ordered the wife a lady sea ramic using the same coupon code for $129.00


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Thinking the orange bezel on a shark mesh bracelet will be very planet oceanish


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not sure if this is good for anyone's wallet on this thread, but I just checked evine, and they dropped the price of the Master 1000's to $182 USD.

Shipping is showing $8.99 (for me in the states) and with that 15% off coupon code it brings it down to $154 / $163.70 shipped.

Approx $4 more than the Deep Blue site's $160 shipped price, but that is pretty dang close. So if you really wanted any one of those sold out colors, here's another chance at getting them.

Deep Blue 45mm Master 1000 Limited Edition Automatic Silicone Strap Watch


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

What was the coupon code again for evine?


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Disregard they only ship to the States..


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Just in.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup I was interested in the blue but no shipping to Canada


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Mikeman said:


> What was the coupon code again for evine?


Code is 15offgift..ordered solid orange dial..$25x6 is a bargain.


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Not sure if this is good for anyone's wallet on this thread, but I just checked evine, and they dropped the price of the Master 1000's to $182 USD.
> 
> Shipping is showing $8.99 (for me in the states) and with that 15% off coupon code it brings it down to $154 / $163.70 shipped.
> 
> ...


You suck :-d I already ordered 5 color combinations, all the ones I was interested in on the DB site. Now I have a few more combination like shark an Pepsi to drain my wallet!!!!!!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

cog watch said:


> You suck :-d I already ordered 5 color combinations, all the ones I was interested in on the DB site. Now I have a few more combination like shark an Pepsi to drain my wallet!!!!!!


Haha. I proudly wear my suckitude as a badge of honor.

Mine came today. Didn't have time to take pics as all my kids got off early today and things got a little busy.

I'm enjoying it a whole heluva lot more than I was expecting to. Fantastic watch for the price.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Looks like Evine's bumped up the price back to $280..


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

zumzum5150 said:


> Looks like Evine's bumped up the price back to $280..


Damn, you're right. Well, a good thing I guess to keep me from buying more........


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Haha. I proudly wear my suckitude as a badge of honor.
> 
> Mine came today. Didn't have time to take pics as all my kids got off early today and things got a little busy.
> 
> I'm enjoying it a whole heluva lot more than I was expecting to. Fantastic watch for the price.


Exciting to hear the feedback. Seems everyone who's received one has been pleasantly surprised.

Oh, and I heartily agree on the badge of honor. If we don't enable each other, who will


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

jjhi said:


> I was looking at this also but then I kinda wanted to try the tritium models. The t25 and t100 version? Anyone got those?


I have this one, Valjoux 7750 500m Chronograph with 65 Tritium T100 Tubes. In addition to wearing it, I use it as my bedside "clock " 







I just love looking over at that beautiful, constant, consistent glow in the dark of night!!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haven't had time to take any pics. Snuck this quick wrist shot while grabbing some groceries for Turkey dinner for the wife.

Arrived yesterday just in time for Turkey day. Super fun watch at an insanely affordable price.


Happy Thanksgiving Fellas


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Haven't had time to take any pics. Snuck this quick wrist shot while grabbing some groceries for Turkey dinner for the wife.
> 
> Arrived yesterday just in time for Turkey day. Super fun watch at an insanely affordable price.
> 
> ...


Nice pic!

So how do you like it compared to some of the other divers I see in your profile?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> So how do you like it compared to some of the other divers I see in your profile?


I would put the enjoyment level at the same level of any of my Seiko dive watches, like my samurai and spork.

A few examples of others in my collection that beat it out are my Armida A1, Helson Shark Diver 42, my 2 Magrettes and my other Deep Blue Pro Aqua. These have a little more going for them in terms of more unique character and finer details like lumed sapphire bezels, and more unique dial designs. But then again all of those were no where close to $160 shipped.

One purely personal observation to share...I had owned a Seiko sumo at one point, but sold it because it was too dressy for my tastes. I found out I'm not a dressy watch guy after that. However this Master 1000 has the same kind of Sumo vibe in the dial (most likely due to the applied chrome hour markers), but the rest of the watch is all tool, which I like a lot.

Like Radar pointed out, it also has a very similar cushion Oris style case like the pro sea\sun\protac divers Deep Blue puts out albeit without the strap limiting custom lug design.

With all that said, the one thing that I think would've really put it at the same enjoyment level as all of my other micro divers is if it had a domed sapphire and maybe a splash of matching color between a line of the dial text and second hand. The whole rounded soft cushion case shape is begging to be topped off with a domed sapphire crystal.

As is, I'm super happy with the purchase. It's nearly unheard of to get a stainless dive watch at Deep Blue's quality with a Seiko auto movement and sapphire crystal at $160 shipped.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

More eye candy. Just noticed evine had a video posted from when Stan went on air to promote them. Link is in the upper left corner. Looks like the $180 price drop was a special during the Deep Blue segment.

http://m.evine.com/h5/catalog?href=/Product/635-571

http://m.evine.com/h5/catalog?href=/Product/635-570


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I would put the enjoyment level at the same level of any of my Seiko dive watches, like my samurai and spork.
> 
> A few examples of others in my collection that beat it out are my Armida A1, Helson Shark Diver 42, my 2 Magrettes and my other Deep Blue Pro Aqua. These have a little more going for them in terms of more unique character and finer details like lumed sapphire bezels, and more unique dial designs. But then again all of those were no where close to $160 shipped.
> 
> ...


That's a resounding positive testimonial. Now hopefully USPS tracking estimates are correct with the holiday and I will get mine tomorrow. I can't wait now


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

How thick is this compared to most watches? I know 15mm, but I don't know how that wears. I don't like the chunky Seiko tunas, oris diver, etc.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

It doesn't wear as tall as say my Helson Shark Diver, but is taller than my Seiko Spork, and definitely taller than a Sumo.

I'm actually amazed at how light it is though, compared to my other divers that are the same 44mm.

So for me...wears like a 44mm, but does not feel like a 44mm on wrist due to the weight.

But if you don't like the Tuna, you probably won't like it as IMO, the Tuna wears smaller than the Promaster 1000.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Would love to see photos of a yellow one in the wild, so close to pulling the trigger even if the international shipping fees are a bit of a bite.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Am strangely attracted to the green.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like they are out of the yellow 

Knew I should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

simonf7 said:


> Looks like they are out of the yellow
> 
> Knew I should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.


Yellow was my first choice too, but may go Kermit.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It does not wear like a 44mm x 15mm watch at all. It's kind of weird in that way, but visually is not small at all. Extremely comfortable watch and the silicone strap is a big part of that equation.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Question on the black/black model.
What color are all the hands? 
It appears the hour and seconds hand are black with white lume and the minute hand is silver with lume. Very hard to tell from photos.


----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

jm22 said:


> How thick is this compared to most watches? I know 15mm, but I don't know how that wears. I don't like the chunky Seiko tunas, oris diver, etc.


Got my first DB 2 days ago with 2 more arriving shortly. The watch is obviously not small. My wrist is 7 3/4" and it still just works for me. IMHO on wrists <7" it would look goofy.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

palex19 said:


> Got my first DB 2 days ago with 2 more arriving shortly. The watch is obviously not small. My wrist is 7 3/4" and it still just works for me. IMHO on wrists <7" it would look goofy.


Some people think big on a wrist is cool, not goofy. I think too small on a wrist is also goofy, but to each their own


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mailman just came. It's definitely a keeper


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Mailman just came. It's definitely a keeper


NICE! 
What color are the hands?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> NICE!
> What color are the hands?


White with black trim.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

There is now a "Brand New" Master 1000M Automatic on sale for $366, then they have a coupon code "FORTY" to bring it down to $220. New hands, SS Bracelet, Sapphire bezel and an inner Lume Ring on the dial but no yellow version.


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

dpage said:


> There is now a "Brand New" Master 1000M Automatic on sale for $366, then they have a coupon code "FORTY" to bring it down to $220. Bracelet, Sapphire bezel and an inner Lume Ring on the dial but no yellow version.


Damn, damn, damn, I wish I hadn't seen this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dpage said:


> There is now a "Brand New" Master 1000M Automatic on sale for $366, then they have a coupon code "FORTY" to bring it down to $220. New hands, SS Bracelet, Sapphire bezel and an inner Lume Ring on the dial but no yellow version.


Different dial style, too:









I like the look of the one I just got better


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Lots more lume including the bezel.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

cel4145 said:


> Different dial style, too:
> 
> View attachment 6141970
> 
> ...


I just seen someone post em up on another forum..these.may have ceramic bezel inserts


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Pity there's no yellow one.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

cel4145 said:


> Mailman just came. It's definitely a keeper
> 
> View attachment 6140970


I really like this look than the new variant Stan just posted..


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Great prices with coupon, but at 44mm too big for my 7 inch round wrist. Alpha marine series are 42mm but don't seem to be on sale, so higher prices (on others is sale price plus 40% coupon discount on top)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Prefer the dial on the original, hands and bezel on this one. Wonder if he will make the bracelet available separately?


----------



## Koncrete (Aug 11, 2015)

Absolutely Love this watch! Just received mine w/ Blue Bezal & Dial. At 44mm it fits and wears perfect on my 6.75 Wrist.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Koncrete said:


> Absolutely Love this watch! Just received mine w/ Blue Bezal & Dial. At 44mm it fits and wears perfect on my 6.75 Wrist.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Different dial style, too:
> 
> View attachment 6141970
> 
> ...


Not into the dial style, like the hands, also I am a bracelet guy so I like that too.
Well no big deal, I will find a third party bracelet for the version 1.0 and will keep it.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

mods please delete post. Wrong section.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Clearly got into this thread too late because I missed the yellow. Also concerned by comments that this doesn't wear like a 44. 44 is my minimum for a dive watch (8.5" wrist). How does it wear compared to the Sea Ram, which I find a little short, but otherwise acceptable.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Clearly got into this thread too late because I missed the yellow. Also concerned by comments that this doesn't wear like a 44. 44 is my minimum for a dive watch (8.5" wrist). How does it wear compared to the Sea Ram, which I find a little short, but otherwise acceptable.


In case this helps, my wrist is about 8". See this post with a pic: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-...automatic-owners-2594538-13.html#post22829570.

And to confess, I just ordered another one today as an XMAS present for my brother, who has a bit larger wrist than me. I think it would be fine on an 8.5" wrist. Although maybe not the strap. I'm on the 3rd hole from the end.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Argh! I already have 2 watches in the mail (other brands)... but the one with the orange bezel looks sooo nice!
The $50 shipping to outside the US is putting me off a bit though :-(. Isn't $50 a bit too much?


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Too late. Watch has been ordered.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

staiiff said:


> Not into the dial style, like the hands, also I am a bracelet guy so I like that too.
> Well no big deal, I will find a third party bracelet for the version 1.0 and will keep it.


Agreed. I like the design and style of the one I bought more too.

2nd day with it on and have it on right now doing a little black Friday shopping. This one has really surprised me. The more I wear it, the more and more I like it. So happy I made the jump. Worth every penny of that $160. It really feels like this was a Xmas gift from Deep Blue. (Thanks DB)

Hope you guys had a good Turkey day and are having a good time with your families.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've just come across the new bracelet version too with discounts & international shipping its $270 plus whatever duty they'll add on.VAT typically 20%
Question is i've seen a good offer on a Deep Star 1000 which exchanges out at about $420 all in. So i'm in a bit of a fix on which to go for.
WR isn't really an issue so 300 metre vs 1000 is nice for bragging rights but nothing more.
Anyone here own a Deep Star and a new Master1000m??


Chris


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Just picked mine up from the post office - LOVE IT. What an incredible value for the money. The strap is unbelievably soft and pliable, and the size does not wear like a traditional 44. It wear a bit smaller thanks to the curved lugs. Overall it's a handsome watch. Here are some pics on my 7.25" wrist:









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Just picked mine up from the post office - LOVE IT. What an incredible value for the money. The strap is unbelievably soft and pliable, and the size does not wear like a traditional 44. It wear a bit smaller thanks to the curved lugs. Overall it's a handsome watch. Here are some pics on my 7.25" wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!! Nice socks too


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Quick shots of the orange bezel on my 7 3/4 wrist.
Please excuse the blurry pics just wanted to throw these up.
Plastic cover is still on as well so excuse the dust.
I love the case, bezel edge, curved lugs, signed crown is well done, overall a great flow.
Hand alignment very close to perfect, date changes where it should, and the movement is butter. 
Strap is silky with a nice signed buckle. I like the fact that the end has a bump that fits into the keeper. 
Strap might be close for over 8ers. I'm in the third to last hole and the 2nd keeper will be coming off mine.
These are a steal at the current deal price. Feels like a much more expensive piece. Buy buy buy!



Whole Package. 
Zipper case has a nice and not cheap feeling zipper, printing is good, does its job protecting the watch with extra foam inserts. The nice keyring was a surprise.


Flat sapphire coated crystal. Slightly double domed would have been my perfect choice but, would have upped the cost.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

I am waiting on the same color to show up . Tracking says out for delivery


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Got mine. Three day delivery. From whatever that weird "cyber delivery" choice.

I'm very pleased with how comfortable it is to wear. Nice watch. I'm going to take it on a trip tomorrow.

I feel like I got a great deal for $160.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

My orange bezel just showed up and I have already put it on shark mesh bracelet and it looks great. I would post pics but they always suck. I am a watch guy not a camera guy.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> Quick shots of the orange bezel on my 7 3/4 wrist.
> Please excuse the blurry pics just wanted to throw these up.
> Plastic cover is still on as well so excuse the dust.
> I love the case, bezel edge, curved lugs, signed crown is well done, overall a great flow.
> ...


The orange bezel looks very good against the deep black of the dial :-!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Aaaaarghhh, couldn't stop my fast typing/clicking fingers!!

Got the blue dial/orange hands "new" master 1000 coming. Figured the bracelet and ceramic bezel insert justifies the $66 difference.

You people need to stop posting all these beautiful pics and glowing reviews!!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Aaaaarghhh, couldn't stop my fast typing/clicking fingers!!
> 
> Got the blue dial/orange hands "new" master 1000 coming. Figured the bracelet and ceramic bezel insert justifies the $66 difference.
> 
> ...


Misery loves company. I ordered this one too. Nice choice.
The bracelet should fit the orange bezel for the look I'm going for and I can shark mesh this one or use the silicon or white,blue, orange nato.
Decisions decisions...


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> The orange bezel looks very good against the deep black of the dial :-!


I'm waiting for the same one although I won't be able to open it until Santa comes around. Aaarrgghhhh!!!
BTW, I chose orange bezel so the wife doesn't tell me the usual: I can't believe you bought another watch that looks exactly the same than most of your other watches. They don't obviously, but now with the orange bezel I wonder what she will come up with . 
And given the pictures you guys are posting, it looks greeeat! I can't wait!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahhh seems no love here for the Deep Star 
Shall i grab a Master instead mmmm decisions 
Chris


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

I got the orange bezel yesterday and its a great watch for the money. It would be better if it had a domed sapphire and the orange hour and minute hands from the second version.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

First road trip for this baby.
Sao Paulo Brazil.


















Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sun ray III watching the F1 race. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Took 10 tries to get a pic with my hands shaking.


----------



## romeo890 (Apr 11, 2015)

MASTER 1000M AUTOMATIC -CERAMIC BEZEL DIVER BLACK
MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC - DIVER ORANGE/BLACKi'm thinking about the 2 watches, to europe with shipping an Forty code: 419$


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Now there's a thought 1 Deep Star 1000 or 2 Master 1000m's ???


Chris


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

The deep stars look nice


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm seriously tempted, going by the comments here on the Master i can only imagine how good, in the flesh, the Deepstar is at more than twice the price 

But the Master looks a great bargain too, maybe get one in their next sale  

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok just bit the bullet and ordered a black Deep Star 1000.
Exchange rate works out at just under $435. 
I really hope this is a good price for this piece :-|

Chris


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

What kind of movement accuracy are you guys getting?


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

I was wondering the same in regards to accuracy as well?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

This is what I get with the Sun Diver III. 
Same movement, except day/date. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbl117 (Sep 23, 2015)

Glad i found this thread. I have a black/black master in the mail. Anyone have pics with a nato on? I ordered an original bond nato and a bond spectre zulu.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> This is what I get with the Sun Diver III.
> Same movement, except day/date.


Thanks for that. I didn't know it made such a difference how you positioned the watch.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> What kind of movement accuracy are you guys getting?


So far mine is +/- a couple secs a day.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Leekster said:


> So far mine is +/- a couple secs a day.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


That's awesome. You can get really lucky sometimes with this Seiko movement. My Armida A7 gets +2 secs a day. Unfortunately, my Master 1000 isn't as accurate. I'm getting +10 secs a day which is within the +-15secs a day accuracy for this movement.

It doesn't bother me though. All I do is hack for a few seconds in the morning to readjust and bam, I'm on my way again.

The one thing I can nitpick after wearing the entire Thanksgiving Holiday is the lume is just so so. Other than that, great bargain. The closest watch that I know of for around $160 is the Citizen BN0150 series aka Citizen Prime that I want. And that watch is quartz with a mineral crystal.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

chirs1211 said:


> Ok just bit the bullet and ordered a black Deep Star 1000.
> Exchange rate works out at just under $435.
> I really hope this is a good price for this piece :-|
> 
> Chris


Congrats Chris. That Deepstar is a steal at that price. You don't have to worry. I have a higher end Deep Blue Pro Aqua and previously owned a Pro Sea Diver. I can tell you the quality on both of those were outstanding at their price point. Deep Blue puts out quality product period.

I think the Deepstar is well worth the $435 you paid.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Congrats Chris. That Deepstar is a steal at that price. You don't have to worry. I have a higher end Deep Blue Pro Aqua and previously owned a Pro Sea Diver. I can tell you the quality on both of those were outstanding at their price point. Deep Blue puts out quality product period.
> 
> I think the Deepstar is well worth the $435 you paid.


Thank you  that's really good to know. Panicked a bit paying this much when the Master 1000M was cheaper( with 40% discount but then add VAT & shipping was approx $315) 
May grab a Master in their next sale though 

Chris


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Agreed DEMO111

I took advantage of "Black Monday" sale, and one is winging it,s way to the UK forthwith. It is a great, no nonsense, classic looking piece, and I have a lot of respect for the Seiko NH35 Movement....Customs and excise will no doubt take my pants down for a darn good spanking !!....But still a bargain.


----------



## buffalojay (Nov 30, 2015)

hi guys, 

Just joined. New to this whole watch scene. I have been researching and looking for an entry level automatic watch for awhile know. Started reading about Deep Sea and saw the prices they were posting for their Deep Sea Deep Star and couldn't pass it up. Been reading through this thread, and people seem to really like these watches. Will I need a special tool to remove the links to adjust the fitment?


----------



## palex19 (Oct 19, 2015)

Just got 2 in the mail I ordered with the 40% off coupon. I must say I am impressed. On the large side but really nice!


----------



## buffalojay (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry guys Idk what i was thinking with all my spelling errors and such. Lets try this again. I just purchased a Deep Blue Deep Star. I've been looking for an automatic watch for quite some time now. This seemed like a great purchase for the price. I'm excited to get the watch! Has anybody tried to change the band on the watch? Is it difficult to do?



buffalojay said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Just joined. New to this whole watch scene. I have been researching and looking for an entry level automatic watch for awhile know. Started reading about Deep Sea and saw the prices they were posting for their Deep Sea Deep Star and couldn't pass it up. Been reading through this thread, and people seem to really like these watches. Will I need a special tool to remove the links to adjust the fitment?


----------



## cdiver32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi. New here. Took advantage of the sale last week and just picked up my Master 1000 with black dial. To say the least, I am impressed. Its my first Deep Blue and I am not disappointed. Hard to believe Deep Blue sells such a quality watch for so little. This just replaced my Seiko sk007 as my every day watch.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's the Sun Diver III anxiously waiting for the arrival of its brother Deep Master. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

ENIGMAS1 said:


>


That is sharp!


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Really awesome piece for the money. If only the lume was a bit stronger. Here's my Master on CloverStraps leather.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Michael Porter said:


> Really awesome piece for the money. If only the lume was a bit stronger. Here's my Master on CloverStraps leather.


That's a beautiful combination. 
That bezel color, was it one of the first ones to go? Silver on black dial?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Watchomatic said:


> That's a beautiful combination.
> That bezel color, was it one of the first ones to go? Silver on black dial?


That one sold out first. It's the one I wanted as well.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Michael Porter said:


> Really awesome piece for the money. If only the lume was a bit stronger. Here's my Master on CloverStraps leather.


Agreed about the lume. :-s

Then I would not say awesome because of the non-premium finish on the case and especially the strap (see pic), but the Sumo mouvement and the sapphire for the price of a nice G-Shock make it a very good deal for the money that is for sure.

Plus I know it is silly, but I like the case and the extra keyring. ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

staiiff said:


> Agreed about the lume. :-s
> 
> Then I would not say awesome because of the non-premium finish on the case and especially the strap (see pic), but the Sumo mouvement and the sapphire for the price of a nice G-Shock make it a very good deal for the money that is for sure.
> 
> Plus I know it is silly, but I like the case and the extra keyring. ;-)


Movement more comparable to that in the 2nd Gen Monster (4R36), as opposed to the 6R15 in Sumo - but yes, still an outstanding bargain at $149.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok, anyone put a nato on their new Master 1000? I desk dive and since I'm on the computer all day, the large buckle on the underside of my wrist is uncomfortable. Natos, with their buckle more on the side of my wrist correct the issue and allow me to wear my watch all day. I attempted to put on an orange zulu strap I have and it will not fit between the case and the pins. This is pretty disappointing to me and I'm wondering if I'm the only one with this issue?

Just yesterday I ordered a nato from Deep Blue and now I'm starting to wonder if that was a waste of money.

Thoughts?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

marty491 said:


> Ok, anyone put a nato on their new Master 1000? I desk dive and since I'm on the computer all day, the large buckle on the underside of my wrist is uncomfortable. Natos, with their buckle more on the side of my wrist correct the issue and allow me to wear my watch all day. I attempted to put on an orange zulu strap I have and it will not fit between the case and the pins. This is pretty disappointing to me and I'm wondering if I'm the only one with this issue?
> 
> Just yesterday I ordered a nato from Deep Blue and now I'm starting to wonder if that was a waste of money.
> 
> Thoughts?


So I just tried it. Bad news is, yes the space between the lug holes and case is tight. Thick straps won't work with this watch. (So I guess that makes 2 ****** in its armor, so so lume and lug holes too close to case)

Good news is, I did get it on though with little effort, just not the usual way of pulling the zulu through the spring bar area. I had to hold the zulu in place, while popping the spring bar in place. Zulu is on, but you can not adjust the strap position once it is on.


----------



## NYCPMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

Guys - Thank you so much for the feedback ! Enjoy your Masters!!! - Quick note - we should have a stock oem Bracelet in about a month - in the meantime check out our other watches and straps - new watches coming In soon

Thanks

Stan



cel4145 said:


> Deep Blue has the Master 1000M Automatic on sale for $249, then they have a coupon code "FORTY" to bring it down to $150. Really thinking hard about buying one of these:
> 
> 316L Stainless Steel Case
> 
> ...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

NYCPMAN said:


> Guys - Thank you so much for the feedback ! Enjoy your Masters!!! - Quick note - we should have a stock oem Bracelet in about a month - in the meantime check out our other watches and straps - new watches coming In soon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stan


Excellent news Stan. Keep up the great work. |>


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

marty491 said:


> Ok, anyone put a nato on their new Master 1000? I desk dive and since I'm on the computer all day, the large buckle on the underside of my wrist is uncomfortable. Natos, with their buckle more on the side of my wrist correct the issue and allow me to wear my watch all day. I attempted to put on an orange zulu strap I have and it will not fit between the case and the pins. This is pretty disappointing to me and I'm wondering if I'm the only one with this issue?
> 
> Just yesterday I ordered a nato from Deep Blue and now I'm starting to wonder if that was a waste of money.
> 
> Thoughts?


Have this babe on NATO and it looks fantastic. But anyone think the Lume on minute hand is not so good? I think they should paint it a little thicker. 

















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

NYCPMAN said:


> Guys - Thank you so much for the feedback ! Enjoy your Masters!!! - Quick note - we should have a stock oem Bracelet in about a month - in the meantime check out our other watches and straps - new watches coming In soon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stan


Great news on the stock bracelet, Stan. Thanks.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful! That's the look I'm after. I agree, the lume is a little week; however, last night I charged it with my cell phone flash light for 3 minutes and it lasted all night (or until 5 when I got up for work). It isn't as bright as my Orient Ray but worked all night nonetheless. 


Marty Smith


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

NYCPMAN said:


> Guys - Thank you so much for the feedback ! Enjoy your Masters!!! - Quick note - we should have a stock oem Bracelet in about a month - in the meantime check out our other watches and straps - new watches coming In soon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stan


Thanks Stan. Any chance on getting more stock on the silver bezel / black dial combination before the sale ends? Waiting list?? 










Regards,

Francisco


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Regretting going through the holiday weekend and not buying a Deep Blue. These look great. I was just worried they'd wear smaller on me. I'll settle for enjoying the pictures and wait for a yellow one to hit the resale market.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

marty491 said:


> Beautiful! That's the look I'm after. I agree, the lume is a little week; however, last night I charged it with my cell phone flash light for 3 minutes . . .


Three minutes? You need one of these UV lights: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UN04BLQ. Try 30 seconds


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

Ordered mine ines last week. Got here quick. Loving it so far. Looks good on my 7.25 in wrist. Yes, it's a large watch, but it wears well. L2L seems to fit better than the overall height. I actually like that this watch can't easily be tucked under some of my shirts. Makes it easy foe me to see the wTch and check the time.

*Quick question: *are these limited edition? Mine reads 0001/5000 on the case back.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Pictures of the red dial Master 1000 just posted in another thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-414.html#post22978322


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I am new to the forum. This is my first post. I'd like to thank all members who posted in the "deals" forum. You cost me a bundle. I recently ordered a Deep Blue master 1000 with the bracelet. It's the one in this photo if I managed to download it. But what I received has a much different color dial. The good folks at Deep Blue sais the photo on the web site is wrong and the color is received is correct. however it's more black then blue. I was wondering if anyone else ordered the same watch ad what color dial did they receive ?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes your dial looks darker than the site image. They need to change the picture to more closely reflect it's true color. I would be disappointed as well. 


JOEYBONES said:


> I am new to the forum. This is my first post. I'd like to thank all members who posted in the "deals" forum. You cost me a bundle. I recently ordered a Deep Blue master 1000 with the bracelet. It's the one in this photo if I managed to download it. But what I received has a much different color dial. The good folks at Deep Blue sais the photo on the web site is wrong and the color is received is correct. however it's more black then blue. I was wondering if anyone else ordered the same watch ad what color dial did they receive ?
> View attachment 6189353
> View attachment 6189337


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am new to the forum. This is my first post. I'd like to thank all members who posted in the "deals" forum. You cost me a bundle. I recently ordered a Deep Blue master 1000 with the bracelet. It's the one in this photo if I managed to download it. But what I received has a much different color dial. The good folks at Deep Blue sais the photo on the web site is wrong and the color is received is correct. however it's more black then blue. I was wondering if anyone else ordered the same watch ad what color dial did they receive ?
> View attachment 6189353
> View attachment 6189337


I have one on the way. We will see in a few days.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

I have one coming too. 
Better look like the pic on the web site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Erebos said:


> Have this babe on NATO and it looks fantastic. But anyone think the Lume on minute hand is not so good? I think they should paint it a little thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the strap I ordered from Deep Blue won't fit on my watch. I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. Like I mentioned earlier, I sit at a desk all day on a keyboard and I will probably not be able to wear this watch everyday. 
Thought I found the perfect diver; right look, right size, just needed the right strap...

Guess I'll keep looking.

(Do I sound pathetic enough?) ;-)

Marty Smith


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

marty491 said:


> Well, the strap I ordered from Deep Blue won't fit on my watch. I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. Like I mentioned earlier, I sit at a desk all day on a keyboard and I will probably not be able to wear this watch everyday.
> Thought I found the perfect diver; right look, right size, just needed the right strap...
> 
> Guess I'll keep looking.
> ...


I know. The space is really small and the spring bar is not that strong. Try gnomon heavy duty one. You not gonna disappointed. It not too thick but thick enough to held the heavy watch top.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Erebos said:


> I know. The space is really small and the spring bar is not that strong. Try gnomon heavy duty one. You not gonna disappointed. It not too thick but thick enough to held the heavy watch top.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks, but there is no way a heavy duty strap will fit. The hole in one lug is just barely deep enough to hold the rubber band it came with. I'm not going to mess with it any more, don't want any more scratches.

Marty Smith


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> I have one coming too.
> Better look like the pic on the web site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems to be you will be dissapointed if Deep Blue already said the blue color in the web site is incorrect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

marty491 said:


> Thanks, but there is no way a heavy duty strap will fit. The hole in one lug is just barely deep enough to hold the rubber band it came with. I'm not going to mess with it any more, don't want any more scratches.
> 
> Marty Smith


Hope you fine something work. And you never know what make you gonna fall in love with it again, you know. Here my babe on gorgeous strap I just get her. Love her so much more than and maybe with a change in hour hand. It kind of too short and small for my taste. 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

fskywalker said:


> Seems to be you will be dissapointed if Deep Blue already said the blue color in the web site is incorrect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, Deep Blue is full of bull crap. 
The web site picture is correct, that's what I and others ordered. 
The color of the dial on the watches is what is wrong. 
Mine is going back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12icardo (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh oh - thanks for the heads up! I ordered this same one and was looking forward to a Blue face dial timepiece (the main reason I got it) - too bad :>/



primerak said:


> Yes your dial looks darker than the site image. They need to change the picture to more closely reflect it's true color. I would be disappointed as well.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

Quick question: are these limited edition? Are the case backs numbered on your Master 1000s? Mine reads 0001/5000 on the case back.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

LivingTheDream said:


> Quick question: are these limited edition? Are the case backs numbered on your Master 1000s? Mine reads 0001/5000 on the case back.


I think when you go to micro brand. Every model is limited. Their don't have whole factory for themselves thought. I think.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

12icardo said:


> Oh oh - thanks for the heads up! I ordered this same one and was looking forward to a Blue face dial timepiece (the main reason I got it) - too bad :>/


The photo I posted of mine shows dark blue. But that was mostly a result of the camera flash. Under normal indoor lighting it looks black. I like the watch but hate the fact that there are so many different colors. blue bezel , dark blue dial (which is not complementing the color of the bezel) , white hour markers , orange and white hands. Looks too busy for a dive watch in my opinion.

I might want to return it for an all black model . However Deep Blue has not responded to my inquiry as to if the black model is really black . I'm starting to think their customer service might be less then stellar.


----------



## NYCPMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Joey - Our Black IS Black

Please email or call the office

have a stellar day

Stan



JOEYBONES said:


> The photo I posted of mine shows dark blue. But that was mostly a result of the camera flash. Under normal indoor lighting it looks black. I like the watch but hate the fact that there are so many different colors. blue bezel , dark blue dial (which is not complementing the color of the bezel) , white hour markers , orange and white hands. Looks too busy for a dive watch in my opinion.
> 
> I might want to return it for an all black model . However Deep Blue has not responded to my inquiry as to if the black model is really black . I'm starting to think their customer service might be less then stellar.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

marty491 said:


> Thanks, but there is no way a heavy duty strap will fit. The hole in one lug is just barely deep enough to hold the rubber band it came with. I'm not going to mess with it any more, don't want any more scratches.
> 
> Marty Smith


Agreed. It's a tight fit. But I've had success with GasGasBones Phoenix NATO's which are beautiful.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Received my new Deep Blue Watches MASTER 1000M today, black dial with orange bezel. Tough to choose from the color palette as so many looked good. Anyway, here are a few shots and commentary.

I have several DB watches, this is just as solid as the rest. But is also more sedate in its design with leaner hands, markers and colors. Dial is a nice satin black with applied markers that are silver-rimmed. While there might be a knee-jerk objection to the white date wheel against the black dial, from a design point it fits as it balances against the 9 o'clock marker. Hands are simple affairs but easy to read. Downside is that despite what should be generous space in the markers and hands for lume it's not particularly bright (my standard test is a couple or three blasts from a camera speedlight), although it is long-lasting. A marathoner, not a sprinter. Bezel action is crisp with little play and is properly aligned.

The case has a nicely rounded edge profile with tall, albeit narrow, lugs. It is brush (or satin) finished across the board. On the exposed case nothing untoward jumps out, although between the lugs (hidden by strap) it's a little rougher with a couple of machining marks (no matter, see below re: straps). The crown is well sized, easy to grip, and nicely signed with the DB links. It is, however, somewhat rough to screw in and out and is quite tight to pull into the second and third positions. A manual helium release valve sits recessed at 10 o'clock. This too is rough to screw in and out. I have a pair of SUN DIVER III's and the valve is much smoother. No need for commentary here on the value of the HEV. It's superfluous, but I still like them as a point of interest and also the appearance of the extra crown. The case specs can be found at the DB site, but it wears well. Not overbearing at all, very comfortable. I have found this with all my DB watches.

The strap presents a bit of a quandary that potential buyers should be aware of. They are fitted, integrated by design and merge seamlessly into the case which I very much like. Both sides have embossed DB links, with an engraved "Deep Blue Precision Diver" buckle. According to the site they are silicone, and they are extremely soft and comfortable. DB offers several colors for you to mix and match and with the orange bezel it was a no-brainer to get the orange strap. I really would like to see more of this strap style available for other watches (if nothing else as an optional accessory). Really makes for a clean look.

That said, here's the challenge. I have said before that the DB Daynight Recon case is extremely "strap friendly." The MASTER 1000M is... not. By virtue of the strap pin locations it's too tight to comfortably fit other strips (or at least those I tried). The same holds for NATO's which surprised me. You can do it, but it takes a bit of effort and over the long term I'm not sure if that extra force puts the pin at risk of popping. If you do get the NATO in place it can look very nice with just one example shown below. As for the thicker NATO's like Crown & Buckle's HD series, forget it. I like the integrated look so not really an issue, although I would prefer an easier ride for NATO's.

Under the hoot beats the venerable Seiko movement seen elsewhere in DB's lineup. Not much to be said here. It's rock solid if unremarkable. Does what you need it to do, very smooth to adjust. And you don't see it anyway as it's (rightfully) covered up by one of DB's very nicely stamped case backs.

Overall I feel this is a welcome addition to my Deep Blue collection. It wears well - smaller than its raw spec would suggest, is very comfortable with the soft fitted strap, has a clean and legible dial, and runs off a tried and true automatic movement. I plan on getting one or two other colors once they restock. The only real downside to consider are strap options beyond the fitted silicone but your mileage may vary here.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

marty491 said:


> Well, the strap I ordered from Deep Blue won't fit on my watch.


What strap did you order? I picked up the orange fitted and it's perfect.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> What strap did you order? I picked up the orange fitted and it's perfect.


It came with the black silicone and after I found out my existing straps wouldn't work, I ordered their 22mm Ballistic Nylon (black with thin orange strip). Very good quality strap, better than the other straps I have, but it is too thick to fit between the pins and the case. I actually attempted to install it like a two piece band and took the pins out and put them in place over the strap. After several tries I got everything in place and put on the watch...then one of the pins popped out from the lug.

I thought of returning the strap, but like I said, it is a very good quality strap and I can just put it on another of my watches.

Great review above, I agree with everything you said...but the strap issue is kind of a killer for me. Really makes the watch uncomfortable when I'm working.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Can we assume that the newer bracelet version has the same strap issues then? Or is it possible the holes are drilled slightly further out to accommodate the bracelet? 

Chris


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> Can we assume that the newer bracelet version has the same strap issues then? Or is it possible the holes are drilled slightly further out to accommodate the bracelet?
> 
> Chris


I believe it's the same case. I'd like to see the Ceramic's bracelet made available separately. I would hesitate to call it a strap "issue". It is what it is. Could be that the lug holes are pulled that close to ensure a tight fit for the integrated strap.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> That said, here's the challenge. I have said before that the DB Daynight Recon case is extremely "strap friendly." The MASTER 1000M is... not. By virtue of the strap pin locations it's too tight to comfortably fit other strips (or at least those I tried). The same holds for NATO's which surprised me. You can do it, but it takes a bit of effort and over the long term I'm not sure if that extra force puts the pin at risk of popping. If you do get the NATO in place it can look very nice with just one example shown below. As for the thicker NATO's like Crown & Buckle's HD series, forget it. I like the integrated look so not really an issue, although I would prefer an easier ride for NATO's.


Ugh. This is not good news. I bought a Master 1000M for my brother as an Xmas present, and I am worried the strap might not be long enough for him (his wrist is bigger than mine, and mine are 8"). No big deal since I figured I could switch it out for a Z22 that I have. But if that's not going to fit, this creates a major problem.

Anyone try leather straps on these yet?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep pretty sure it's the same case, I was just wondering if anyone who owns the bracelet version can comment on whether it's holes are drilled slightly different to accommodate the bracelet.
And for me being limited to the stock rubber and possibly some thin nato is definitely an issue.
I believe they stated the bracelet will be available separately soon. Which also relates to my question, because unless the holes on both versions are identically drilled fitted the bracelet to the rubber strap model would also be an issue.


Chris


----------



## droshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Was just about to get an Orange Monster, but this looks much better.

-Sapphire crystal
-Ceramic bezel
-better movement?
-lumed bezel, but is lume good on this model? Hard to best the OM...

how's the bracelet?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

DB just posted a pic of the blue dial of the more expensive ver on facebook. And yes, the rendering on their site is way off.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> DB just posted a pic of the blue dial of the more expensive ver on facebook. And yes, the rendering on their site is way off.


Obviously a matter of personal preference, but think actual dial tone prettier than website rendering 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Ugh. This is not good news. I bought a Master 1000M for my brother as an Xmas present, and I am worried the strap might not be long enough for him (his wrist is bigger than mine, and mine are 8"). No big deal since I figured I could switch it out for a Z22 that I have. But if that's not going to fit, this creates a major problem.
> 
> *Anyone try leather straps on these yet?*


I could just answer the question for myself:









It is pretty snug against the case. A thicker watch strap might indeed be a problem for the spring bars.


----------



## Nate_in_idaho (Dec 3, 2015)

I got the green faced Master 1000 yesterday, and I love the look and feel. Nicest OEM silicone strap I've ever felt. I've sent in a request to their support department for an issue that I'm seeing, I'll keep you updated on how that turns out. This is my first non-seiko and non-orient automatic. I really like the look, though the lume is kinda weak.


----------



## Nate_in_idaho (Dec 3, 2015)

...also want to add that for the price I feel I'm getting a ton of value with this watch. I ordered another that should be at my house today on a bracelet, blue face and orange hands (Boise State Broncos fan here)


----------



## droshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Nate_in_idaho said:


> I got the green faced Master 1000 yesterday, and I love the look and feel. Nicest OEM silicone strap I've ever felt. I've sent in a request to their support department for an issue that I'm seeing, I'll keep you updated on how that turns out. This is my first non-seiko and non-orient automatic. I really like the look, though the lume is kinda weak.


Thanks for the report. Disappointed to hear about the lume, but compared to Seiko I guess it's to be expected.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

droshi said:


> Thanks for the report. Disappointed to hear about the lume, but compared to Seiko I guess it's to be expected.


The so so lume is definitely atypical for Deep Blue. I have a feeling the dial and hands were catalog parts that the manufacturer had in stock, hence the uber affordable price point. I wouldn't let the medicore lume on this model deter you from buying more Deep Blue's in the future as all my other DB's I've owned have had amazing lume.

Case in point, the more expensive Master 1000 has DB's signature lumed dial and sapphire bezel. I have no doubt that version has the typical strong DB lume.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nate_in_idaho said:


> ...also want to add that for the price I feel I'm getting a ton of value with this watch. I ordered another that should be at my house today on a bracelet, blue face and orange hands (Boise State Broncos fan here)


Even with my complaints regarding the spring bars, I completely agree: Fantastic price for what you are receiving. even though I'm complaining I'm wearing it today!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> Obviously a matter of personal preference, but think actual dial tone prettier than website rendering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe under a bright light or the flash from a camera does it look that nice but under normal indoor lighting it looks much darker. Certainly not what is displayed on the web site.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I ordered mine (orange lume on black, bezel, hands, markers) on black dial on the 27th, but I haven't gotten any kind of acknowledgement that they received my order, no email. I took a screen shot of the order confirmation page and this is all I have. You can't log in and see status either. Kind of disappointing, no idea if I am going to get my order.


----------



## droshi (Sep 25, 2014)

hope you get yours, i'm sure you will, they posted this on their facebook page


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Re the lume, it's not intense but it lasts. I nuked it last night with a camera speedlight and 8 hours later it still had a legible glow in a darkened room with adjusted eyes.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RedHerringHack said:


> I ordered mine (orange lume on black, bezel, hands, markers) on black dial on the 27th, but I haven't gotten any kind of acknowledgement that they received my order, no email. I took a screen shot of the order confirmation page and this is all I have. You can't log in and see status either. Kind of disappointing, no idea if I am going to get my order.
> 
> View attachment 6202257


Same here, you're not alone. 
Hope they are working to fix the blue dual. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeheartny (Nov 30, 2015)

Can anyone share some pics of a blue-bezel blue-dial Master 1000 with some different strap options? I ordered the last one (popped up online today and I snagged it fast) and am wondering how it might look on shark mesh and some various leather straps. Thanks!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

droshi said:


> hope you get yours, i'm sure you will, they posted this on their facebook page
> 
> View attachment 6202385


Looks like the date is changing early.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droshi (Sep 25, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Looks like the date is changing early.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think typical. My Sumo does that.


----------



## rsnfrigate (Jul 29, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Same here, you're not alone.
> Hope they are working to fix the blue dual. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Get update on shipment after 30 hours from purchase. Think their too busy ?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Took Q and D of mine on a moto italia NATO I picked up on Natostrapco's black Friday sale. It's actually not as bad as I initially thought. I was able to feed the strap through. It is snug, but I can feed it through at a very specific angle.

Thick Natos won't fit. But this standard NATO from Natostrapco works just fine. I bought this strap for my incoming grey dial Baltic Shield, but I am liking this combo. Gonna be wearing this one tomorrow.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

droshi said:


> I think typical. My Sumo does that.


That's the nature of the Seiko movement being used. Slowly starts to turn around 10:30PM which is kindof crazy. But nothing wrong. I have a couple of 2824-2's and they're within a minute or so of midnight which is cool.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes, I was able to get a "standard" NATO in there but snug. No chance the HD NATO's like from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> That's the nature of the Seiko movement being used. Slowly starts to turn around 10:30PM which is kindof crazy. But nothing wrong. I have a couple of 2824-2's and they're within a minute or so of midnight which is cool.


After owning a dozen Japanese watches which slowly changed the date and even more slowly changed the day, setting the time on my first ETA was quite fun. I cycled through a few more days just to see the sharp *snap* of the date wheel at midnight. Obviously very different engineering at play.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine arrived today.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Nicest version i think.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

andyahs said:


> Mine arrived today.


The blue look so nice. They should have model with blue dial and orange bezel. The black dial is fine but not much special to keep it place.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## droshi (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have liked to see a blue face and black bezel since the blues don't match anyway.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Took better pics of it on NATO.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

andyahs said:


> Mine arrived today.


Nice Andy. That was the one I was debating on but was too late. Love the orange second hand against the blue dial.


----------



## cbl117 (Sep 23, 2015)

I received my Black/Black master 1000 this morning. Great watch for the money. I couldn't really find many faults, but rather a few nit-noids. The crown and He relief knob feel a bit rough to screw down, but seems to be getting smoother as its used more. The size is actually easier to handle than I had originally thought. The 15mm thickness doesn't feel too obtrusive and the quick taper of the lugs helps it wear smaller than 44mm. The premium nato from C&B fit just fine, albeit tight. The HD nato from C&B on the other hand you can forget. No chance in hell that thick of a strap is going to fit. Overall, at $160 and even $250 its a great deal. I took a couple pictures on an original bond nato.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Receive my "blue" dial Master 1000 today, except it ain't blue. 





















Haven't put it on, not sure if want it. 
I'll stare at it some more to see if it grows on me. 
Shame on DB, picture on web store should match what they sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Deep master 1000 lume shots














Still not sure about this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Promo Code, 'forty' is active again.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cbl117 said:


> I received my Black/Black master 1000 this morning. Great watch for the money. I couldn't really find many faults, but rather a few nit-noids. The crown and He relief knob feel a bit rough to screw down, but seems to be getting smoother as its used more. The size is actually easier to handle than I had originally thought. The 15mm thickness doesn't feel too obtrusive and the quick taper of the lugs helps it wear smaller than 44mm. The premium nato from C&B fit just fine, albeit tight. The HD nato from C&B on the other hand you can forget. No chance in hell that thick of a strap is going to fit. Overall, at $160 and even $250 its a great deal. I took a couple pictures on an original bond nato.


I agree on all of the above. I haven't used it enough to smooth out the crown. Lord knows I need the HEV buttered up as I spend A LOT of time in a sat environment.  I like how the HEV is recessed. Nice touch. Solid piece.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Shame on DB, picture on web store should match what they sell.


Not to be facetious, genuine question: are you familiar with color management? Every display looks different unless it's adjusted with special tools to a common standard. What may look way off base on your monitor may be dead nuts on another. Making matters worse is the range of colors that can be displayed, or are being sent to keep file size for the net reasonable. Don't go into any purchase relying on what you're seeing on your screen unless you can guarantee a color managed workflow.

That said, this dial looks like it may have the same tone as the Seiko SKX009 (Pepsi bezel). The dial is such a dark, flat blue that it almost appears black depending on lighting. Which is very cool compared to electric blue.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Not to be facetious, genuine question: are you familiar with color management? Every display looks different unless it's adjusted with special tools to a common standard. What may look way off base on your monitor may be dead nuts on another. Making matters worse is the range of colors that can be displayed, or are being sent to keep file size for the net reasonable. Don't go into any purchase relying on what you're seeing on your screen unless you can guarantee a color managed workflow.
> 
> That said, this dial looks like it may have the same tone as the Seiko SKX009 (Pepsi bezel). The dial is such a dark, flat blue that it almost appears black depending on lighting. Which is very cool compared to electric blue.


do the two pics below look on your monitor mate?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a true 12bit per channel, 36 bit, calibrated weekly, monitor and I can tell you that the watch on the bottom has a black dial. The one on top is blue.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Mine arrived an hour ago and just in time to watch my son at karate class..


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

RedHerringHack said:


> I have a true 12bit per channel, 36 bit, calibrated weekly, monitor and I can tell you that the watch on the bottom has a black dial. The one on top is blue.


Yeah... The site photo definitely looks juiced.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Yeah... The site photo definitely looks juiced.


No matter, mates, decided to keep it. 
Can't resist a new watch. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> No matter, mates, decided to keep it.
> Can't resist a new watch.
> View attachment 6214545
> 
> ...


I think it looks solid, better than electric blue. You'll get more mileage out of this. Cheers!


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

It's Blue and Black! No, it's gold and white! 
Maybe we can start a new internet phenomenon with this.


----------



## cbl117 (Sep 23, 2015)

For what its worth i think the actual color combo looks way better than the website's photo.


----------



## rsnfrigate (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks 2 different color to me. Maybe it's a mistake by DB?


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Case comparison against some 45s..Sorry to.say but the lume is very crappy and does not come close to any DB's ive.ownned in the past.. Really a.let down.. Even against the Android DM , which has " ok" luminescent is not up to.par.. Overall this DB was priced accordingly.. I would have returned it if I.paid $ over $250


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I guess it was what I expected, I wonder if the bracelet version is any better since it does have the lume chapter ring + bezel.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

l meshed up


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. First impressions, it's a nice watch. It's the same Deep Blue quality I have come to enjoy. Has kept perfect time for 24 hours. Not sure about the +/- seconds per hour. I don't really care about that type of detail. As long as the minutes are correct. Which they are.

I just question the helium release value. Why does Deep Blue have these knurled knobs? I would like to see the recessed helium value. I think it looks cleaner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone with one of the bracelet models swapped straps yet? Just wondering if the holes are drilled as close to the case as the rubber model seems to be.

Chris


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


> Case comparison against some 45s..Sorry to.say but the lume is very crappy and does not come close to any DB's ive.ownned in the past.. Really a.let down.. Even against the Android DM , which has " ok" luminescent is not up to.par.. Overall this DB was priced accordingly.. I would have returned it if I.paid $ over $250


Is that shot right after an initial charge? Definitely very dim lume. But it lasts at near that state for some time. Overnight its still easily legible in the dark.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Got mine yesterday. First impressions, it's a nice watch. It's the same Deep Blue quality I have come to enjoy. Has kept perfect time for 24 hours. Not sure about the +/- seconds per hour. I don't really care about that type of detail. As long as the minutes are correct. Which they are.
> 
> I just question the helium release value. Why does Deep Blue have these knurled knobs? I would like to see the recessed helium value. I think it looks cleaner.
> 
> ...


Different HRV design. This is manual, like the Planet Ocean. The recessed/flush is an auto release, which I wager adds cost.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

mitchjrj said:


> Is that shot right after an initial charge? Definitely very dim lume. But it lasts at near that state for some time. Overnight its still easily legible in the dark.


Pic taken after each watch had 20sec of light using the torch from my phone.DB was last to get lit up.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> Anyone with one of the bracelet models swapped straps yet? Just wondering if the holes are drilled as close to the case as the rubber model seems to be.
> 
> Chris


Interested in this as well, but I can't imagine that not being the case (pardon the pun). It's fundamentally the same watch save for the dial, hands and bezel insert. From a cost perspective wouldn't make sense for them to have a different case under that same line. My interest lies more in cross-pollination and using the 1000M Ceramic bracelet on the 1000M Aluminum.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone in this group ordered and received the "batman" black/blue bezel 1000M Ceramic? I'd like to see it on a wrist. Don't have any split bezels, I fundamentally like the 1000M case, and would like the bracelet for the 1000M aluminum (or steel - what is the insert material on that line).


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

What d'you know, the blue dial matches my dog's blanky. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbl117 (Sep 23, 2015)

For those interested in the 35NH accuracy; I set my watch to NIST time and its running -1s/24hr. Watch was worn all day and sat crown up over night. Really great for the price!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's the blue dial under artificial lights 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cbl117 said:


> For those interested in the 35NH accuracy; I set my watch to NIST time and its running -1s/24hr. Watch was worn all day and sat crown up over night. Really great for the price!


Seiko accuracy can be pretty crazy. I wore an SKX007 for three weeks on vacation and it gained around a second.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Here's the blue dial under artificial lights
> View attachment 6223697
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has a measurable blue component.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Here's the blue dial under artificial lights
> View attachment 6223697
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess you decided to keep it?


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone else who ordered last Monday and still haven't receive their watch? mine seems to be stuck in NY since Dec 1.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Got my orange today, tracking was twitchy. So far, I am happy with it.

Edit: those aren't scratches near the 30 mark on the bezel, they wiped away.
The case finishing isn't what I would call 'fine', but could be smoothed with some work.
There are tool marks and flat spots still apparent in places in the stainless.
The movement is smooth for being new. Overall I give it a B+.

After inspecting it with a 10x loupe I have found no dust or fibers on the dial or hands.

The watch is worth what I paid for it, but I wouldn't pay full price for it. The materials
and workmanship is lacking in this watch when compared to other Deep Blue offerings.

Corners were cut, and it shows.

I also don't like that it is confusing in its name, 1000M means 1000 meters, not 300M.

I am still a Deep Blue fan, and don't mean to harsh anyone's buzz, this is just my opinion.

I will still put it next to my other excellent DB watches in the watch box, and wear it in my rotation. I love the orange.


----------



## 12icardo (Jun 28, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I guess it was what I expected, I wonder if the bracelet version is any better since it does have the lume chapter ring + bezel.


I got the blue, and the black/orange version on the bracelet, and it seems to me that the same material used to lume up the Alpha Marine 9015 was also used on these Master 1000s. IMHO- the lume is the only thing that disappoints me on these. 
Other then that, these are very nice at this price point! I've definitely paid a lot more for a lot less in the past - still, that's no excuse to keep something if you're unhappy with it. Being that these are dive watches, the lume should be decent no matter what Deep Blue you get (low end, or high).

I'm definitely keeping the orange/black version, and will sit on the blue one for a bit.

Oh, by the way, is it just me or is the sapphire crystal slightly domed on these?


----------



## 12icardo (Jun 28, 2013)

RedHerringHack said:


> View attachment 6224481
> 
> 
> I also don't like that it is confusing in its name, 1000M means 1000 meters, not 300M.


Whoops! haha -

This error reminds me of a Rotary I have that has a mechanical ETA movement in it. It suppose to have the word: mécanique, but instead has it written with the hyphen on the last letter (e). Human mistakes -- 
I kept that Rotary, and I'm keeping my DB


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

fskywalker said:


> Guess you decided to keep it?


I did. 
All the tough talking about sending it back meant keeping the protective stickers on and not wearing the watch. DB probably figured that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

RedHerringHack said:


> View attachment 6224481
> 
> 
> Got my orange today, tracking was twitchy. So far, I am happy with it.
> ...


Well said!

Great review.

So far, mine is insanely accurate. Did I get lucky?

It's very wearable. Not too heavy or out of balance. Comfortable. I love that it's simple. I would have preferred a no date option.

The back is cool, nice engraving. The strap is soft and high quality.

Pin placement is a thumbs down. I like to swap straps on my watches and that is a negative for this design. I think I will stick with the factory strap and not deal with the pain of trying to make an after market strap fit on this one.

The bezel is rock solid. Mine is tight and takes deliberate action to move. As a diver I dislike a bezel that moves around too easy. If I could easily swap for a ceramic I would gladly pay extra.

The hour hand is a tad too long. Or the shapes of the hands should be different. The two hands just look too much alike. I find myself giving the watch a second glance to make sure I read it correctly.

If I could go back and order again I think I would go with the black face and orange bezel, from the photos I've seen that combo stands out.

These are all nitpicky points. It's really a great value and over all I'm happy with my purchase and an enjoying wearing this watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yet another chance to grab one at the discounted price. They are doing a promo code with oceanictime blog. 'OCEANIC'


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

zumzum5150 said:


> Case comparison against some 45s..Sorry to.say but the lume is very crappy and does not come close to any DB's ive.ownned in the past.. Really a.let down.. Even against the Android DM , which has " ok" luminescent is not up to.par.. Overall this DB was priced accordingly.. I would have returned it if I.paid $ over $250


Definitely agree. If the lume was up to even Seiko 5 standards this would've been an all out home run. As is, its more like a great value and $150 is priced right. At its normal price $250, it wouldn't be worth it.

I really like the dial and handset on this one so much so that I may get the hands and dial relumed later on.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Such a shame, the lume on my Sea Ram Chrono + Sea Ram Auto (Full Lumed Bezel) was very disappointing so I was hoping when they advertised "Super Luminova" it would be better, cuz I really do like the Black Yellow Bracelet version, but luckily my funds were drained by another watch so I didn't pick one up. Hate the feeling of a watch not meeting expectations.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's the spring bar drilling that's putting me off, lack of lume i can live with. I like many here am a serial strap swapper so this limiting factor is a downer.
Just a thought though, i have an Anstead Oceanis with holes drilled ridiculously close to the case but i solved the issue of fitting thicker straps with curved spring bars.
Out of curiosity has anyone tried them on the Master??

Chris


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Here's the blue dial under artificial lights
> View attachment 6223697
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was a bit worried I would not like this color since it was darker than expected but, I like it and it's a keeper.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> It's the spring bar drilling that's putting me off, lack of lume i can live with. I like many here am a serial strap swapper so this limiting factor is a downer.
> Just a thought though, i have an Anstead Oceanis with holes drilled ridiculously close to the case but i solved the issue of fitting thicker straps with curved spring bars.
> Out of curiosity has anyone tried them on the Master??
> 
> Chris


I'm a fan of ever changing Nato strap options but, on the thicker ones I'm not sure the holes are deep enough for the curved springs bars. 
Worth a shot for sure.


----------



## cbl117 (Sep 23, 2015)

Can anyone with an isofrane strap check fitment?


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

My watch gained 6 seconds its first day. I failed to mention that the AR is excellent. I took a scratch brush and evened out and refined the finish in a couple of places, then polished it all over lightly to bring some shine. I haven't taken off the bracelet yet so no data to report on springbar hole positioning vs strap. I suspect it will be the same.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't have an ISO but I can guarantee it would be tight. It's a pretty thick surround at the strap lug. Can't imagine it would fit, and even if you could squish it in it would pressed hard into the case and I don't know what that would do to the integrity of the spring bar. The only comfortable fit for a replacement strap that I can imagine would need a curved lug, which is also limiting. 

Unless you have a thinner NATO, or a strap that is very thin around the springbar it's not going to fit, comfortably or at all. It's almost pointless asking if this or that will work as the answer is probably no. 

To that end I would suggest the following: if you demand absolute freedom with strap options and/or neon-bright lume you need to look elsewhere. No use debating. There's no rule that says every watch must support every strap, and while the lume is not intense at initial charge it does last and makes it through the night in a darkened room.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> I did.
> All the tough talking about sending it back meant keeping the protective stickers on and not wearing the watch. DB probably figured that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For such an affordable price, seems like good idea to keep since the size fits you; wish they come also in a "mid size" / smaller size as too big for my 7 inch pretty round wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsnfrigate (Jul 29, 2014)

The price is really affortable. nice watch


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Anybody manage to snag a yellow dial one? I'd love to see some photos on the off chance that more come in stock before Christmas (I saw some red dial ones on the site for a little while a few days ago, so hoping they may restock).


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

The lume on these is not bright at all, but it does last all night long for me. After my eyes have adjusted to the dark, it's very easy to read throughout the night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just got mine on rubber today. It's definitely a steal for the price with coupon, but a few nitpicks are still in order. For one there is a fair bit of dust under the crystal, especially with a loupe. This is normally a deal breaker for me...dust, hairs, fibers, lume smears, etc. just shouldn't be on the dial/under the crystal. Had the watch commanded a higher price I'd have already sent it back. 

The case also has a rough finish in some places. There's even a small piece of metal hanging off under one of the lugs. I took a toothpick to smooth it out, but I think I'll probably have to file it down. Not a big deal, but it is something that should have been addressed during routine QC. 

The lume is also relatively poor compared to DB's other offerings. 

Someone had mentioned earlier that DB had cut corners with these and it does indeed show. On the plus side the bezel is very snappy and lines up perfectly with all the markers. The crown on mine is also rather smooth. All to say for a beater with a solid movement and pleasing design cues you really can't ask for much more at this price...


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

I wanted a bracelet but didnt want to spend an arm and a leg for.one..I thought there were no suitable bracelet's from my collection other than the mesh to put on the Master 1000..but with luck, I was able to easily put the Android divemasters bracelet to good use. It went on easily and the brushed finish of the bracelet matches the DB casing..


----------



## SweetLou (Dec 3, 2015)

Seriously considering the "v2" master with ceramic bezel and ss bracelet. I saw one person post earlier in the thread with leather strap, has anyone tried it on the gen 2? I've been looking for a decent daily diver, but leather and nato straps not working is a dealbreaker.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It seems as long as the leather strap isn't too thick around the spring bar holes it's likely it'll squeeze on. Unfortunately unless you already own the strap you intend to fit, or you buying from a bricks and mortar shop, it's difficult to find out the dimensions of this area of a strap. Also the thickness here doesn't necessarily directly relate to the thickness of the strap either, thin straps will mostly be thin but i have several thick straps and the difference can be significant esp when dealing with extremely small margins as these.
This issue is also a deal breaker for me too, i may in the future consider the 'v2' with a view to simply keeping it on the bracelet, but the rubber strap one is a no no for me.
Makes me even happier i ordered the Deep Star instead, more expensive yes but worth it i think 

Chris


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, i'm very happy to say that my new Swiss Reimagined curved stainless steel spring bar pins are working wonderfully on my Deep Blue with my Deep Blue strap. I haven't worn the watch for very long yet but the pins appear to be holding right now. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.

I also received my UV light to charge my lume at night.









Marty Smith


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad the curved bars are working  i've found them invaluable on a couple of watches 


Chris


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

I ordered mine when everyone was saying how great it looked in person, and before the spring bar issue arose. Where I am at it takes over 2 weeks to get shipments, so I went from being super happy, to meh...and I have not even received it yet!! HAHAHAHA!!! But cant really go wrong at $150.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

carlborg said:


> I ordered mine when everyone was saying how great it looked in person, and before the spring bar issue arose. Where I am at it takes over 2 weeks to get shipments, so I went from being super happy, to meh...and I have not even received it yet!! HAHAHAHA!!! But cant really go wrong at $150.


The oem slicone is very nice and a normal nato with fit as well as an OEM steel bracelet is forth coming so you still have many options. There are tons of nice 3 ring natos you can get.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry didn't read every page of the thread, but did they misprint the model of this watch? Clearly it's 300M and not 1000M, big difference obviously.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just FYI.

Marty Smith


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

I just put mine on a thick 5 ring zulu from strappedfortime this is a very good quality zulu. I did have to remove the springbars and install them with the zulu in place. A little PIA but deffinatley do able. I will look for curved bars but it really is no big thing


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Found these curved bars on the bay for 2.99 4 Pcs Stainless Steel Curved Spring Bar Pins Link for Watch Band Size 10mm 30mm | eBay


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I get mine from twente(o) on ebay they sell the thicker 1.78mm ones

Chris


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

As my goal was to make more room I went with the smaller


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is my second one, the Batman bezel master on Martu leather with polished stingray keeper. I swapped the 22mm DB buckle from my Sea Ram and voila. The blue is subtle. The second hand is also blue. If only it that was a tad brighter blue. I am thinking of selling this one, and then sending the silver bezel one out for a relume and maybe getting the second hand painted a brighter blue.



Here here they are together.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

pipeyeti said:


> As my goal was to make more room I went with the smaller


And i noticed they do odd sizes too which is handy 

Chris


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

This is with the stock pins and a little encouragement, the curved should allow for easy strap changes.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

This landed today. Nice watch for the money.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I keep eyeballing that damn batman bezel version.


----------



## novoacarlosa (Nov 8, 2015)

Guys, some colors are back on the deep blue site for the Master 1000. Just ordered the silver bezel one.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Could anyone here tell me the lengths of the silicone straps? I got my watch on steel but would like to have the silicone option. My wrist is 8.5 inches around and most stock straps don't fit well. Anyone here that can help?


----------



## thegood (Sep 1, 2015)

I am going to do a short comparison review between the old black version on rubber and the new black version on the bracelet this weekend.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

RedHerringHack said:


> Could anyone here tell me the lengths of the silicone straps? I got my watch on steel but would like to have the silicone option. My wrist is 8.5 inches around and most stock straps don't fit well. Anyone here that can help?


Don't have measure handy but I would say you would be stretching it. Literally. My wrist is 7" with overlap shown. Another 1-1/2" diameter would take that to the end and probably beyond the last notch.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone just posted this in the deals thread. More colors back in for the Master 1000M, and "FORTY" still works for the discount:
MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC - 10 COLORS IN STOCK - HOLIDAY GIFT SECTION


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Someone just posted this in the deals thread. More colors back in for the Master 1000M, and "FORTY" still works for the discount:
> MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC - 10 COLORS IN STOCK - HOLIDAY GIFT SECTION


Looks like the OEM bracelet is in as well.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> Looks like the OEM bracelet is in as well.


Yes. Nets out US$50 right now. Have one inbound.

That also creates an incremental cost decision. With current discounts it's only an extra US$160 or something to get one of the ceramic models which, of course, already has the bracelet.


----------



## NYCPMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

CMA22inc said:


> Looks like the OEM bracelet is in as well.


Thanks !

Quick pic on the Bracelet


----------



## NYCPMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

Heres another


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got in my curved springbars. These sre the ticket for nato/zulu lovers. I can now use any thickness I want.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Deep Blue MASTER 1000M blue bezel landed today, along with a blue strap. No additional commentary. I did, however, also grab the OEM bracelet. Didn't try it on the black 'n blue but did on the orange. Works well with some observations:

- This has pressure pins. But not the crimped type, rather the rods that go through a sheath in the link. Really a pain but you'll never have to worry about one falling out! Just be careful when you're re-sizing so you don't lose the sheath. 


- This has only one size link which, along with only three micro-adjust points on the clasp makes it a bit tricky to size. The clasp is signed as is the DB standard, and also includes the push-button lock.


- End-links are, of course, solid. The fit is good overall but doesn't exactly follow the lower contour of the lugs so pokes out a hair at the bottom. Across the top it sits flush and there are no case gaps. 


For the current sale price of US$50 it's well worth it if you like the look for the MASTER 1000 non-ceramic version.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> The Deep Blue MASTER 1000M blue bezel landed today, along with a blue strap. No additional commentary. I did, however, also grab the OEM bracelet. Didn't try it on the black 'n blue but did on the orange. Works well with some observations:
> 
> 
> - The design is very similar to the bracelet used on the Daynight Recon. So much so that I accidently tried to install the wrong one! But if you're looking for a reference point there you go.
> ...


Thanks for this. Looks pretty good. Sorry to hear about the pin/collar - always nasty (and risky) to resize. I have one inbound as well.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

That looks fantastic! I have the orange bezel as well, can't wait until mine arrives.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Blue bezel on steel. Definitely helps expand the repertoire.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

My Orange bezel arrived yesterday at last! But it was intercepted and it's being retained by Santa/wife, so haven't been able to see it yet. A few more days to wait, sigh.
Those bracelets look awesome, BTW.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Blue bezel on steel. Definitely helps expand the repertoire.
> 
> View attachment 6360025
> 
> ...


Very nice on steel. Definitely one of their best designs in some time.

Sometimes simple really is better.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bracelet really is top notch. Collars are retained in the center link, unlike some of those shady seiko bracelets with the collar on the outside. I've really come to appreciate these pin and collar bracelets over screwed link bracelets.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

taike said:


> Bracelet really is top notch. Collars are retained in the center link, unlike some of those shady seiko bracelets with the collar on the outside. I've really come to appreciate these pin and collar bracelets over screwed link bracelets.


Hadn't considered that


----------



## 12icardo (Jun 28, 2013)

Changed my mind and kept the dark blue one- I especially like it on the nato:


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

12icardo said:


> Changed my mind and kept the dark blue one- I especially like it on the nato:


Same here. I wasn't happy when the first pics popped up and was ready to send it back. Even emailed DB (and was promptly ignored ). 
But it grew on me the more I looked at it. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just discovered this MilOps Tritium t-100


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Just discovered this MilOps Tritium t-100


That is cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Very nice on steel. Definitely one of their best designs in some time.
> 
> Sometimes simple really is better.


So, How do you get the bracelet? What do I order and how much?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

That mil ops looks cool, but anyone else think it looks just like the Borealis Scout Sniper with a different bezel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Bracelet is on DB site. Net US$50 after FORTY discount.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Leekster said:


> So, How do you get the bracelet? What do I order and how much?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


http://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma1koembr.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> That mil ops looks cool, but anyone else think it looks just like the Borealis Scout Sniper with a different bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not so much


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I dunno. Similar if not same (except for 12:00) minutes register, hrs and tipped minutes aside same/similar handset, same date window placement slightly askew, similar typeface on bezel, fully marked bezel, similar case, tall crown. I'd wager if you pulled the Arabics off the Borealis it would be more obvious.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

To me I still think they have the exact same bracelet and case and crown. Same seconds hand as well. Probably same movement, although I need to research that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

Is this a black dial or a blue dial? Sure looks awesome!



mitchjrj said:


> Blue bezel on steel. Definitely helps expand the repertoire.
> 
> View attachment 6360025
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Super dark blue

Power outage, new moon, cloudy sky, hiding in the closet, midnight blue


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> To me I still think they have the exact same bracelet and case and crown. Same seconds hand as well. Probably same movement, although I need to research that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9015 in the deep blue, NH35 in the borealis, but I will otherwise concede that they are identical....once I finish my pint.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> 9015 in the deep blue, NH35 in the borealis, but I will otherwise concede that they are identical....once I finish my pint.


It must be a good pint since I saw you mentioned it in another thread just a minute ago :-!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

An ardent admirer... (blush)


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

thofmann said:


> Is this a black dial or a blue dial? Sure looks awesome!


It's actually the black dial.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just received my bracelet!
















Anyone had any issues with the main clasp not holding? I didn't realize it at first, but later in the evening I realized that the main clasp does not latch fully and the band is being held together by the secondary lock (not sure of the proper nomenclature). I sent an email to DP asking about it with a little video better explaining what is happening. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this problem?

Marty Smith


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm considering buying the bracelet. Anyone else has got the problem stated above?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

I just ordered the Deep Blue Master 1000 Automatic (Blue w/Black bezel ) and the Master 1K -OEM bracelet to go w/it.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> I'm considering buying the bracelet. Anyone else has got the problem stated above?


just ordered the Deep Blue Master 1000 Automatic (Blue w/Black bezel ) and the Master 1K -OEM bracelet to go w/it because of all the problems I read about about on this thread w/ nato's . Didn't want to take any chances


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

No clasp issues.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

DB is is sending me a replacement and I'll be sending the defective one back for them to investigate. Seems like I'm the only person on here who had an issue, probably just a fluke and the replacement will be perfect. 

Regarding the NATO straps, I use the bent spring bars and can fit any and all NATOs and Zulus without issue. 

I love the watch and the great customer service by DB!


Marty Smith


----------



## Deseble (Feb 22, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Deep Blue has the Master 1000M Automatic on sale for $249, then they have a coupon code "FORTY" to bring it down to $150. Really thinking hard about buying one of these:
> 
> 316L Stainless Steel Case
> 
> ...


I picked one up. The watch is beautiful and it wears smooth. I have a smaller wrist and I sits center and I often forget that I have it one. Simply beautiful.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Daynight MIL OPS T-100 Tritium. Arrived as a late Christmas present.

Cool packaging by Deep Blue.


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm hoping some more colors come in stock for the Master 1000. If the Pepsi/Batman/Coke or the Orange/Black come in, I'm snagging one.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow just opened the box. Badass


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Green dial with green strap Master 1000 that I got for my teenage son:


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

the date looks a bit off.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

primerak said:


> the date looks a bit off.


Yeah, I think he might end up being like his father. I haven't set the date on an analog watch in over 30 years. Remind me why I need a date feature on a watch? LOL


----------



## Burnrub (Dec 11, 2010)

marty491 said:


> DB is is sending me a replacement and I'll be sending the defective one back for them to investigate. Seems like I'm the only person on here who had an issue, probably just a fluke and the replacement will be perfect.
> 
> Regarding the NATO straps, I use the bent spring bars and can fit any and all NATOs and Zulus without issue.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with the clasp.... it was missing the little pin-like tab that helps form the initial lock. Deep Blue customer service took care of the issue quickly|>

On another note, I have to say the Master 1000 collection is awesome. I bought one with the ceramic bezel (and one with an aluminum bezel) and that watch has to be one of the best watches for the money i've ever purchased. The build quality is superb. Can't think of another watch that even comes close that's in the same price range. 
Thanks Stan!


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

My one is finally here. I'm really happy with it. It's a big watch, but just what I was looking for.
A couple of pictures below, reading a comic book at the beach.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> My one is finally here. I'm really happy with it. It's a big watch, but just what I was looking for.
> A couple of pictures below, reading a comic book at the beach.  Wow That's a beauty!
> View attachment 6511618


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Orange bezel? A bit hard to tell if red or orange. I really like mine.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Orange bezel? A bit hard to tell if red or orange. I really like mine.


Yes, orange bezel.
I was considering getting the bracelet, but I really like the contrast black/orange with the rubber strap and the dial.


----------



## patsbosoxfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Great deal. I wish I grabbed one or two


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You can still get the bracelet ceramic bezel version for 219.60 plus shipping.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

And there is also the Sea Quest. Stan of Deep Blue posted a coupon code after Xmas bringing it down to $99 + shipping: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/happy-holidays-big-thank-you-deep-blue-watches-2707002.html


----------



## coluccim (Jan 4, 2016)

patsbosoxfan said:


> Great deal. I wish I grabbed one or two


There are 2 colors there today. Good ones b-)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

coluccim said:


> There are 2 colors there today. Good ones b-)


Really love that coke bezel on the one 

In less happy news, someone is already trying to sell their 1000M + bracelet for $350, even though the coupon code FORTY still works: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-new-deep-blue-master-1000-$350-2740426.html
And note that the second post indicates the price was dropped. :roll:


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

New strap


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

bc4393 said:


> New strap
> View attachment 6572050


Nice combo.
Which strap is it?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Nice combo.
> Which strap is it?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Maratac?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Or maratac style infantry which can be had for much cheaper on ebay.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Leekster said:


> Nice combo.
> Which strap is it?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Can be purchased on fleabay for $8 shipped..make sure to have seiko fat spring bars ready..the strap is designed for it..


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

I've got the OEM bracelet incomming. The standard spring bars will work for the bracelet, correct?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

LivingTheDream said:


> I've got the OEM bracelet incomming. The standard spring bars will work for the bracelet, correct?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yes, they will. For me it was a bit of a struggle to get the bracelet on, but well worth the effort.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, they will. For me it was a bit of a struggle to get the bracelet on, but well worth the effort.
> 
> View attachment 6579978
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. As much as I like the rubber strap, I can't seem to get a perfect fit, and that pesky end piece keeps catching on things. No fiddling necessary with a bracelet.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

LivingTheDream said:


> Thanks for the response. As much as I like the rubber strap, I can't seem to get a perfect fit, and that pesky end piece keeps catching on things. No fiddling necessary with a bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Same for me, I can't find the right fit with the strap. I suppose there is no way to adjust a silicone strap, right? :-s


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> Same for me, I can't find the right fit with the strap. I suppose there is no way to adjust a silicone strap, right? :-s


 I got an after market strap for mine that actually looks very nice on this model :


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

As has already been discussed here, the DB bracelet upgrade for the Master 1000 is really something to consider. Before I purchased my 1st Master 1000 I had read a bunch of complaints about installing the bracelet. Anyways, with that in mind, when I did in fact order my watch I put the watch in the DB online shopping cart and a OEM Bracelet. When I checked out I typed in the notes field ' Could you please install bracelet' . They did! And it looks terrific. That impressed me about Deep Blue. I mean clearly you can't do that w/ Orient or Seiko. But also many of the other 'Micro - Manufacture's ' are going to balk at installing a bracelet. Many of DB competitors sell in US but ship from somewhere else. So, getting a bracelet installed ain't gonna happen.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

Help.

I was depressing the spring loaded bar to make a micro - adjustment on the bracelet, and yep you guessed it, the spring bar shot out like a rocket and is probably orbiting the earth with the rest of the satellites.

My question, what size is it and where can I get another one?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

LivingTheDream said:


> Help.
> 
> I was depressing the spring loaded bar to make a micro - adjustment on the bracelet, and yep you guessed it, the spring bar shot out like a rocket and is probably orbiting the earth with the rest of the satellites.
> 
> ...


YIKES! I hate when that happens


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#WOW Just arrived!!! 
Deep Blue Masters 1000M Automatic Diver Red/Black 'Coke'


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

LivingTheDream said:


> Help.
> 
> I was depressing the spring loaded bar to make a micro - adjustment on the bracelet, and yep you guessed it, the spring bar shot out like a rocket and is probably orbiting the earth with the rest of the satellites.
> 
> ...


You can use either a 2o or 21mm.. Did the same when I got my DB..


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I have sorted the problem I had with the silicon strap.
I just changed the buckle with a smaller one, and now the strap fits my wrist way better.
I got the buckle from the rubber strap that came with an Orient mako. I will post a picture when I get home.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> I have sorted the problem I had with the silicon strap.
> I just changed the buckle with a smaller one, and now the strap fits my wrist way better.
> I got the buckle from the rubber strap that came with an Orient mako. I will post a picture when I get home.


Does anyone know if an ISO will fit on a master 1000? Has anyone tried?


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Took the orange strap that came with my orange dialed m1000 and slapped it.on this one..what do you guys think?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Alright DP Master 1000 owners i need your help. Will an isofrane fit on Master 1000????


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> Alright DP Master 1000 owners i need your help. Will an isofrane fit on Master 1000????


Not with an end that thick.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

sickondivers said:


> Alright DP Master 1000 owners i need your help. Will an isofrane fit on Master 1000????


I dont see why not...though l no longer have an actual Isofrane strap, I still have a set of helsons,Armidas and my current favorite made by Borealis.. these are similar in measurement and design to the real deal..I have no problems attaching them to my DB 1000M..


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

zumzum5150 said:


> I dont see why not...though l no longer have an actual Isofrane strap, I still have a set of helsons,Armidas and my current favorite made by Borealis.. these are similar in measurement and design to the real deal..I have no problems attaching them to my DB 1000M..


Thanks man. And thanks for the pic. I took the OEM strap off and it looked TIGHT. Got worried. ISO strap is already ordered and I want it to work.


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

I see from comments that the lume on this watch is not great; how about the ceramic bezel version- (Different dial and hands any better)?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

CaptainD said:


> I see from comments that the lume on this watch is not great; how about the ceramic bezel version- (Different dial and hands any better)?


My experience has been that the lume on this watch is actually pretty good. It's just not Seiko nuclear lume. (lol)


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it won't match Seiko or my Armida A1, just want it to be readable overnight; my Citizen eco-drive and Marathon M50 do that well. I now check after experiencing such poor lume on some DB's (Master Explorer for one) I've purchased. However, I just acquired a Pro Aqua 46 as a beater, and it's very good- perhaps the larger hands-(more lume) ?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't know if the lume lasts all night (I'm up well after daylight). Probably someone else has done tests on that.


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

This thread is tempting me!! A lot of sexy looking Watches


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

OFF TOPIC: #ORANGE Ronda 715 Swiss Quartz Deep Blue Sea Rams. The white has a Bonetto Cinturlni orange 24mm w/ deployment. The orange has a Deep Blue add-on Italian Rubber ( Made by Bonetto Cinturini )


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

CaptainD said:


> I see from comments that the lume on this watch is not great; how about the ceramic bezel version- (Different dial and hands any better)?


Can't match the Monster, but it is readable in the morning. 








Wearing it on rubber today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Are there any coupons still active from them? FORTY no longer works


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

Really love my Master 1000 Automatic, but I have a question for fellow owners. While on a click-stop, do the marks on your bezel, such as the point of the triangle, minute markers, etc, line up with the second/minute marks on the dial? Mine only lines up in between the stops.

Maybe my expectations are too high, but the 3 other Deep Blue’s that I currently have or have previously owned all lined up quite nicely. What is your experience with this model?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll have to check. I usually look at that straight away and noticed nothing major.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thofmann said:


> Really love my Master 1000 Automatic, but I have a question for fellow owners. While on a click-stop, do the marks on your bezel, such as the point of the triangle, minute markers, etc, line up with the second/minute marks on the dial? Mine only lines up in between the stops.
> 
> Maybe my expectations are too high, but the 3 other Deep Blue's that I currently have or have previously owned all lined up quite nicely. What is your experience with this model?


These are 120 click bezels. Every other click will line up, and the others will fall in between.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Did anybody end up acquiring a yellow master 1000? I was soo close to pulling the trigger but hesitated, and they were all gone.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

NEW MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC - CERAMIC #BlackBeauty


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

sickondivers said:


> NEW MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC - CERAMIC #BlackBeauty
> View attachment 6736146
> View attachment 6736154
> View attachment 6736170
> View attachment 6736186


I dig it!
Did you see mine a few posts up?
#BlueBeauty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> I dig it!
> Did you see mine a few posts up?
> #BlueBeauty
> 
> ...


#WOW very nice indeed!!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Another lume shot








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Rubber courtesy of Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

sickondivers said:


> #WOW very nice indeed!!


What strap is that ? Looks great ..........


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Orange Bonetto Cinturini 300D w/Deployment on blue face
























Master


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone had a Red AL Bezel rubber strap model? I've seen a number of orange bezels posed, but I'm curious about the shade of red.

Also, is there anywhere other than evine to check these out? The DB site doesn't seem to show a lot of selection of the base model.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

schaumi said:


> Does anyone had a Red AL Bezel rubber strap model? I've seen a number of orange bezels posed, but I'm curious about the shade of red.
> 
> Also, is there anywhere other than evine to check these out? The DB site doesn't seem to show a lot of selection of the base model.


All the photos are still up on the site you just have to look for the sold out button for each model you want to check out.

Sold Out - MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another blue one.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Anybody know if there's a current coupon code for deep blue going?


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

timwilso said:


> Anybody know if there's a current coupon code for deep blue going?


Not that I know of for their watches, but I just received a coupon code via email promoting 40% off on all their straps. The code is STRAP40

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

the coupon is valid for straps and bracelets.
I just ordered a PU bracelet


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just got my bracelet issues fixed! Looks great on the bracelet:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

How you guys liking this watch? I've been contemplating this one pretty hard. The size is just right for me.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

I like mine, but the piece achieves what it was going for, which is a large tool watch. It's a rock solid piece with a true & tried movement. Love the large crown. It's a man's tool watch. It's the largest I own at a nice bang per buck. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm really enjoying mine. It's a big watch, and I never wear it for formal occasions, but somehow it has become my go to watch on weekends and when I get back from work.
I like the contrast black/orage/black with the rubber strap, the bezel and the dial. But the strap is not super confortable to me, although I still like it. 
I have just ordered a PU bracelet and the steel OEM bracelet to have more choices and swap straps now and then


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still digging both of mine (blue bezel/black face and orange/black). When the silver is back I'll grab one of those as well.


----------



## pquimson (Jan 7, 2016)

While I like the rubber strap, I had to put this on a Nato...









Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue dial on a new Deep Blue shark mesh. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just arrived this morning, so happy with it.










Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

chicolabronse said:


> Just arrived this morning, so happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind if I ask where you purchased this? I contacted the guys at DB directly and they said they were completely sold out of the orange version.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just arrived this morning, so happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great way to wear it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Mind if I ask where you purchased this? I contacted the guys at DB directly and they said they were completely sold out of the orange version.


Got it in a private sale on another forum


----------



## wild4stangs (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't own one, but I own a number of DB's and ther are all very good... This one sounds like a real bargain...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Put it on a grey Zulu till I get the bracelet for it, loving this thing!!



















Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

That gray strap really makes the bezel pop. Looks Good!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

On ToxicNATO blue rubber. Really like the combo, strap is excellent. PS. That curve is now natural - responds beautifully to the boil trick so sits very comfortably around the wrist. So much so that the tail actually snaps against the underlying strap with or without the keeper.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if these can be modded? ie new hands


Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Master 1K on a PU bracelet from DeepBlue. The bracelet is very lightweight and comfortable!


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

And a couple more photos


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a cool look.


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

I remember my second ever automatic watch was the Deep Blue Master 2000 II dive watch with the ETA 2824 movement. I purchased it in the summer of 2011 for 450$, wow what a steal. I foolishly sold that thing for 400$ a year later. I look back to the pictures of me wearing that watch and regret it every time. Damn that buyer was lucky.


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

Picture related -


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

New shoes, sent the wrong size though!



















Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Not a common NATO color combo. Where from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Not a common NATO color combo. Where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gnomon

Light Gray - Orange NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone attempted to remove a MASTER 1000 bezel?

I just picked up a silver dial version with the intent right from the get-go to swap with the blue bezel from my other one. The process always seems very straight forward... but not here. It has to be removable for purposes of service.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Lots of models back in stock, 40% off code up to the 20th of june


Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

chicolabronse said:


> Lots of models back in stock, 40% off code up to the 20th of june
> 
> Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


What's the code?? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jfo2010 said:


> What's the code?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAD40

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

chicolabronse said:


> DAD40
> 
> Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


Great. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringshutr (Jan 11, 2012)

Just punched an order for the Master 1000, black bezel, orange second hand. Dad40 code works. Don't have a black beze traditional diver...now I will. Looks like a great value for $160 to the door!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Picked this up this last December during a sale. Rubber strap that came on it was nice I just wanted a different look with the leather.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone have the all orange dial variant and can share pics? Thx.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

I'm a little worried about the 44 mm size. Anyone out there wearing one on a 6.75" wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Does anyone have the all orange dial variant and can share pics? Thx.


I do have one...but it's back at home so I can't take any pictures at the moment.

I can tell you the dial is VERY orange...think University of Florida orange if that's what you're wondering?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> I do have one...but it's back at home so I can't take any pictures at the moment.
> 
> I can tell you the dial is VERY orange...think University of Florida orange if that's what you're wondering?


It looks like a pretty strong orange in pics, but those can be deceptive. Is yours matte or sunray? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cmdErrX said:


> Picked this up this last December during a sale. Rubber strap that came on it was nice I just wanted a different look with the leather.


Mind if I ask what strap this is, and where you sourced it? It looks great.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> It looks like a pretty strong orange in pics, but those can be deceptive. Is yours matte or sunray? Thanks a lot.


Mine is the matte version. It came on their orange rubber strap...which I removed and put a nice black leather strap on. IMO it was just wayyy too much orange.

For the record...I currently own two of the 1000M's and two Sun Divers.

I have another 6...yes 6 1000M's in the mail...damn that sale haha!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Mind if I ask what strap this is, and where you sourced it? It looks great.


I know a strap maker in Spain that made this. If you are on Facebook look up Nero Straps. Great guy and very reasonable prices. I think this is about the ninth one I got from him.

Arriving via Moto X


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jfo2010 said:


> I'm a little worried about the 44 mm size. Anyone out there wearing one on a 6.75" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a thick watch, but stubby lugs. Wears fine on my 7" wrist. 6-3/4" may be right at the edge.

Trick: print out a to-scale photo and put on your wrist. See how it sits. Won't give you an indication of thickness though.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cmdErrX said:


> I know a strap maker in Spain that made this. If you are on Facebook look up Nero Straps. Great guy and very reasonable prices. I think this is about the ninth one I got from him.
> 
> Arriving via Moto X


Thanks for the response...I just "liked" his page. He's got some very very nice looking straps for sure.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi guys, does anyone with a black dial/red bezel and black dial half black/blue bezel have some real world pics please?
Narrowed down my choice to these two, love to get both,probably will at some point, but funds won't allow at present.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

chirs1211 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone with a black dial/red bezel and black dial half black/blue bezel have some real world pics please?
> Narrowed down my choice to these two, love to get both,probably will at some point, but funds won't allow at present.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...























I don't have the black dial/red bezel combo...but I do have the following in hand:

Matte Black Dial / Orange Bezel

Matte Orange Dial / Black Bezel

Matte Yellow / Black Bezel

"Pepsi Version"

In the mail:

Matte Black Dial / Black Bezel / Orange Seconds hand

Sun Ray Blue Dial / Black Bezel


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> I do have one...but it's back at home so I can't take any pictures at the moment.
> 
> I can tell you the dial is VERY orange...think University of Florida orange if that's what you're wondering?
> 
> ...


Thanks for uploading the pics. It is a deep orange, but looks great.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Picked up my Coke Bezel at the post office this morning. I'm digging it on leather:


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

I took advantage of the DAD40 on top of the sale price and ordered a green dial Pro Tac and Master 1000s with a blue dial and a grey dial. The ProTac has arrived, and I'm awaiting the other two.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone with a black dial/red bezel and black dial half black/blue bezel have some real world pics please?
> Narrowed down my choice to these two, love to get both,probably will at some point, but funds won't allow at present.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


I have the black dial with red bezel coming tomorrow but I only bought it to see if I can pull off the red bezel combo on a Borealis Bullshark so I'll be selling it without wearing it. Just curious about the combo.

I'll share pics ASAP.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

This arrived yesterday for me 














































I really love the quality of this watch! The bezel is more of a red orange than a true bright orange and doesn't truly match any of my orange natos, so I am now on the hunt for a reddy/orange nato to go with it instead. If anyone knows of one, please do shout!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

A4S said:


> This arrived yesterday for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. That looks fantastic !

I'd recommend Wearwatch on Facebook. He charges $39 (35 euros) shipped, for custom canvas and $34 (30euros) shipped for custom leather straps.

Here's a few he's done for me.










































He's got all kinds of canvas to choose from, many he's never posted cus he just got a bunch of new colors. And lots of leather colors and styles.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a few more options to consider since you specifically requested NATO suggestions.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/accessories/nato-strap-matte?page=1


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for sharing. That looks fantastic !
> 
> I'd recommend Wearwatch on Facebook. He charges $39 (35 euros) shipped, for custom canvas and $34 (30euros) shipped for custom leather straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! They do look great. Only snag, i'm not on FB!!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Here's a few more options to consider since you specifically requested NATO suggestions.
> 
> NATO Strap (Matte)


Thanks for the link and suggestions. Just had a good look around and only one is close enough to the colour -shame it is not black and orange or just that colour orange!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

A4S said:


> Thanks for the heads up! They do look great. Only snag, i'm not on FB!!


Here's his email. Payment is through PayPal so you are protected, no worries.

[email protected]

Just asked him more or less what you're looking for or he suggests for your watch. He's pretty awesome to communicate. Kinda like chatting with a cool watch brother. It takes 6-9 days to arrive once he ships. Unless you like to pay extra. I've bought 8 from him in two different occasions and as soon as I get paid for a watch I have on hold, I'm ordering 3 more.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Just ordered the Master 1000 Coke bezel (black/red). Looks great and with specs including automatic movement and a sapphire crystal for $149 I couldn't pass it up. Was hoping to find the ceramic bezel but apparently they're not selling them anymore. Hopefully in the future I can grab one of those. 
Already looking forward to different straps I can use with it. It's 22mm so I can re-purpose some straps I already have. 
FYI code DAD40 for 40% is still working. Grab this deal while you can.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm torn between the red bezel and the red sunburst dial. I'd like to add a diver with a little red to my collection, I just haven't seen many pictures of the red dial in the wild.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Didn't get the Master 1000m even though it was $50 cheaper cuz of the crown, but I did pick this Poor Mans Oris Sun Diver 1000m. Only complaint is not sure what the strap is made out of but it sometimes makes squeaky noises when I flick or adjust the watch around my wrist, but the lume is definitely an improvement from previous versions.









First time I've noticed this on a watch but I kinda like how they used silver text, its more stealth looking and less contrast than white text, you don't see it as much in darker lighting, it only pops when light hits it.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

That's pretty badass. Congratulations end enjoy it. Mine should be here by Saturday or Monday. Already received the shipping tracking code; gotta love Deep Blue's quick shipping.


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

I just received my Deep Blue Master 1000, and I'm wondering if there should be any up/down play in the bezel. I can push it down slightly and it comes back up, almost as if it's on a spring. It has no slop at all rotationally. Sorry, no photos yet!

Thanks for any thoughts/opinions.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

constant change said:


> I just received my Deep Blue Master 1000, and I'm wondering if there should be any up/down play in the bezel. I can push it down slightly and it comes back up, almost as if it's on a spring. It has no slop at all rotationally. Sorry, no photos yet!
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts/opinions.


Mine is the same and I read somewhere else that that is normal.


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! A blue dialed one is supposed to arrive tomorrow! Too good of a deal...


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is the master 1000 optional bracelet nice? I've seen a few pics in this thread but no real mention if it feels quality


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ballistic1350 said:


> Is the master 1000 optional bracelet nice? I've seen a few pics in this thread but no real mention if it feels quality


The optional bracelet is very nice. Definitely worth it at 40% off.


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jun 16, 2016)

Awesome thx for the great pics! It does look really nice. 
Your post just pushed me to go ahead and order the bracelet. My perlon strap felt a little thin to hold the watch.... wish my post count were high enough to show everyone my blue on blue master 1000


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ballistic1350 said:


> Awesome thx for the great pics! It does look really nice.
> Your post just pushed me to go ahead and order the bracelet. My perlon strap felt a little thin to hold the watch.... wish my post count were high enough to show everyone my blue on blue master 1000


We look forward to your pics. I also bought another one - black dial and bezel, with orange seconds hand. Oh, and I added the great bracelet at $53 with code. $202 for the watch, fantastic silicone strap, and beefy bracelet? I can only guess at how many of these Stan has sold.


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agreed, if I had the coin I'd scoop up a few other colors


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I resisted for several days, but ended up succumbing. Got the black dial with French bezel and second hand. He will join the two brothers below 
















Mesh bracelet is quite nice btw, especially at 40% off. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 801_Bri (Feb 13, 2013)

Did any one pick up a silver face/silver dial model? I'm on the fence and haven't been able to pull the trigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xringshutr (Jan 11, 2012)

Got it. Like it.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got it and sold it in a few minutes on Facebook. Good to get an idea of a black dial with some red on bezel for future purchases.










It's cute.

Might be jumping on that Borealis Bullshark red bezel as well as the green one.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> The optional bracelet is very nice. Definitely worth it at 40% off.
> 
> View attachment 8465722


Agreed if delivery for the strap to the UK wasn't $50 or for any watch as well!!!

I ordered my Master 1K through Gilt and delivery from the US was $10. Shame they do not do the strap there too.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A4S said:


> Agreed if delivery for the strap to the UK wasn't $50 or for any watch as well!!!
> 
> I ordered my Master 1K through Gilt and delivery from the US was $10. Shame they do not do the strap there too.


Agreed. A friend in the States was kind enough to order and then ship the bracelet to me. I know their shipping is lightning fast, but nothing justifies a $50 charge on a bracelet. Included with a watch, there is no additional shipping charge for it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ordered at 4:00 yesterday and delivered to my door in Ottawa around noon today. Impressive shipping, to say the least.

@ $202 USD with extra steel bracelet, and looks like some unexpected added goodies, this is surely an unbeatable value. Just a fun watch that is pound for pound off the charts.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Same story here: ordered yesterday afternoon and received it this afternoon. Phenomenal shipping. And as for the watch itself: it is beautiful and just oozes quality. I'm surprised at the attention to detail they put into everything. A nice padded display case. A keychain. An instruction manual. They really want you to be impressed and it worked. The watch is heavier than I would have thought which makes me think it's built pretty tough. Loving it so far. It's going to be a Coke summer.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Ordered at 4:00 yesterday and delivered to my door in Ottawa around noon today. Impressive shipping, to say the least.
> 
> @ $202 USD with extra steel bracelet, and looks like some unexpected added goodies, this is surely an unbeatable value. Just a fun watch that is pound for pound off the charts.
> 
> View attachment 8472506


Wait...you got a free Orange rubber strap AND a free zulu with your order?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

A4S said:


> Mine is the same and I read somewhere else that that is normal.


Same


----------



## markedwardporter (May 28, 2016)

Wrist shots for anyone concerned about size. My wrist is on the smaller side at a touch over 6"


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does the strap feel more plasticy than silicon, and makes a squeeky sound when it moves around?


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does the strap feel more plasticy than silicon, and makes a squeeky sound when it moves around?


Not for me it doesn't. It feels like silicon and very comfortable too.


----------



## markedwardporter (May 28, 2016)

A4S said:


> AVS_Racing said:
> 
> 
> > Does the strap feel more plasticy than silicon, and makes a squeeky sound when it moves around?
> ...


I totally agree. One of the better stock straps I have felt. These watches are outstanding value.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does the strap feel more plasticy than silicon, and makes a squeeky sound when it moves around?


Nope. Quiet, supple, and very nice.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does the strap feel more plasticy than silicon, and makes a squeeky sound when it moves around?


In my experience...the strap on the 1000 doesn't move at all.


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Finally pulled the trigger, went with the red bezel/black dial plus added a bracelet.
Look forward to finally getting a Master 1000m 

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Was a close call with the batman bezel, reckon that'll be top of the list come next discount code time 

Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ballistic1350 said:


>


That looks superb 

Switched mine onto a black carbon effect



















Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks so much, right back at you.
Side note... How are those carbon effect straps? Are they pliable? And where did you get it?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ballistic1350 said:


> Thanks so much, right back at you.
> Side note... How are those carbon effect straps? Are they pliable? And where did you get it?


It was on my Alpha pilot, not the best strap in the world but it's soft and comfortable.

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got this beauty today. 
Itching to get the orange bezel now, looks like sale is still on. 









His brother welcomes him into the family 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

markedwardporter said:


> Wrist shots for anyone concerned about size. My wrist is on the smaller side at a touch over 6"


looks great, my wrist are in same neighborhood, thanks for posting

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone order a stainless bracelet for theirs? How do you size the bracelet - is it just friction pins or a pin and collar system?

Thanks!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have, it shipped yesterday but i'm in the UK so may be a while.
From what i've read in this thread it's a pin/collar system, at least the previous version was and there's no mention of it being altered/updated so that's what i'll be expecting.
It'll be my first experience with this kind of link system too.

Chris


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

constant change said:


> Anyone order a stainless bracelet for theirs? How do you size the bracelet - is it just friction pins or a pin and collar system?
> 
> Thanks!


I got the stainless bracelet option on my Air Blue Bravo and the bracelet is the friction pin type. I'm sure it is quite similar, if not the same bracelet, as the Deep Blue.


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ended up ordering the bracelet as well. I must say for the price it's pretty darn nice


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

^^Is yours pin/collar or standard friction pin?
I'm hoping the later as the former can be a pita.

Chris


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jun 16, 2016)

chirs1211 said:


> ^^Is yours pin/collar or standard friction pin?
> I'm hoping the later as the former can be a pita.
> 
> Chris


Pin and collar... it was a pita to adjust


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, something to look forward to lol :-S

Chris


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ballistic1350 said:


> Pin and collar... it was a pita to adjust


Yeah I'll second this...I wrestled with mine yesterday for about an hour...bent one pin...pushed one of the collars out completely as well.

I was a basket case by the time I finished.


----------



## DBeans27 (Dec 13, 2014)

Arrived in the mail today. Lots more heft and quality than I even expected. Love the lighter blue color.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

The Master came this morning  looks good in DB's pic but it's much better in the flesh.























Did have a little trouble capturing the red of the bezel, it's bit darker than my pics would suggest, DB's website pic is pretty much spot on though

I'll be having a crack at the bracelet later, and given the weight of it it'll add some serious additional heft to the watch too 
Kinda regretting not ordering the red rubber as well though

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well the bracelet wasn't as much of a pain as expected, all went pretty smoothly really.
I didn't really need to remove any links, but i did want to move the clasp 1 link closer to the 6 o'clock side for comfort.
As it is it's a little loose, which is fine i don't like tight bracelets, i tried it with removing 1 link and it's a little tight even on the last micro adj hole, the links are pretty long.
This bracelet is crying out for a half link imo.

Chris


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Awfully nice diver for the money...


----------



## 5eik0 (Jul 7, 2016)

I want to echo a few things that others have mentioned and add my two cents. First, the good: the case is solid, the price is fantastic, and the watch is beautiful. The not so good: I have the one with the orange bezel and black dial, and the hue of the orange of the bezel and the seconds hand is noticeably different, which makes it look as though it was put together from scraps. Also, the lume in this watch is by far the weakest I have had; next to my skx007, the deep blue just looks sad.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

I just got my very own Master 1k about 12 hours ago and I am delighted beyond description with it!!! Its gorgeously finished and wears extremely well given its heft and height! The rubber straps balance it quite well on my wrist and there's absolutely zero fatigue after wearing it for about 6 hours! I am giddy with joy!!!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I've had a Coke bezel for ~6wks that's not getting worn at all. I can't handle the thick, bubbly case. 
Going to be my next flip


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

The bracelet, PIA like the seiko monster or worse?


----------



## 5eik0 (Jul 7, 2016)

Question: does the master 1000 have any resistance to magnetism per the ISO 6425 requirements?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jmat321 said:


> The bracelet, PIA like the seiko monster or worse?


Less. Much less. Actually, isn't the answer to that question always yes regardless of the comparison? 

Typical directional compression pins if I recall. No issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

jmat321 said:


> The bracelet, PIA like the seiko monster or worse?


Mine went pretty smoothly actually, it is a pin/collar system but the collar is located in the center of the link and if you're lucky won't move at all, but even if it does it's very easy to put back in and isn't exactly tiny so as long as you're careful isn't easy to lose. 
I did have one pin that was a little too easy to push through, so a tiny bit of extra crimping to the groove in collar sorted this very easily.

Chris


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

That's gorgeous! I just ordered the same one!





zumzum5150 said:


> Mine arrived an hour ago and just in time to watch my son at karate class..


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

That looks great with the Android bracelet. Do you happen to know how much the bracelets cost?

Thanks!


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bracelet pin and collar, but much easier than a seiko to adjust.


----------



## Hard Kicker (Jul 22, 2016)

I love my Master 1000 and am wearing it now. I thought it might be too big at first but within about 10 min of wrist time I was loving it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

It's slowly turning into my most worn, awesome watch










Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This came the other day. I no longer have to look for a Seiko SKXA35. I'm completely happy with this matte yellow.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jmat321 said:


> View attachment 8946098
> Bracelet pin and collar, but much easier than a seiko to adjust.


This watch and bracelet look good.

I wonder if the bracelet I bought for my Nato 300 Diver will work on my Master 1000. The end links looks suspiciously the same. BTW, the end links of the bracelet sold for the Nato300 Diver do not really match up to the curve of the lugs on it. It's close but not quite. I wonder if the end links are all the same no matter the watch?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Rocat said:


> This watch and bracelet look good.
> 
> I wonder if the bracelet I bought for my Nato 300 Diver will work on my Master 1000. The end links looks suspiciously the same. BTW, the end links of the bracelet sold for the Nato300 Diver do not really match up to the curve of the lugs on it. It's close but not quite. I wonder if the end links are all the same no matter the watch?


They are absolutely identical, trust me.

I had ordered several of the bracelets for my Master 1k's a couple of months before the Nato 300 was even announced...ordered the black PVD and silver "Nato 300 OEM" bracelet...found out they are the same thing!!

I now have several extra bracelets because of that...no biggie...live and learn.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> They are absolutely identical, trust me.
> 
> I had ordered several of the bracelets for my Master 1k's a couple of months before the Nato 300 was even announced...ordered the black PVD and silver "Nato 300 OEM" bracelet...found out they are the same thing!!
> 
> I now have several extra bracelets because of that...no biggie...live and learn.


That Sir, is exciting news. I can use the bracelet on both my Master1000 and the Nato.

Thanks, you just saved me money.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That is rad. Have you tried it with an orange HYDRO-91? Would kill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll check it out !! I just bought the watch for $230 on E-bay...had it about a week. Ordered the band prior to the watch coming in so I could make the swap. It was a nightmare getting it on ! Had to trim the inside of the band because the rubber prevented me from getting the pins to line up. I will be in the market for a new band. I love this forum and have been reading it for a long time. Thought I'd join in on the fun . I'll update my profile soon. Been collecting watches for many years. Too many watches...too few wrists.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

A couple more shots


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry about those LARGE pics...1st time doing it. I think I have a better choice of band and fit now. Let's say the last one was an experiment !! I hope I can shrink the pics.....


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Just ordered mine, matte grey. $159 delivered. Should be here by Friday!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Minorcollector said:


> Just ordered mine, matte grey. $159 delivered. Should be here by Friday!
> 
> View attachment 8999602


Nice, I thought this version was sold out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Giggo said:


> Nice, I thought this version was sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Still not. Just ordered mine!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Look what just arrived! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Mavrick (Mar 23, 2016)

I've paid nearly double that (ordering from Europe to get it to the UK). How have you got it so cheap? Is there a discount code? If so I think I'll order my next one from the US I'm sure it'll be cheaper (even with the import tax).


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine arrived Sat afternoon!


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Mavrick said:


> I've paid nearly double that (ordering from Europe to get it to the UK). How have you got it so cheap? Is there a discount code? If so I think I'll order my next one from the US I'm sure it'll be cheaper (even with the import tax).


The "HYDRO" codes should still be active. 40% off.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's a great value indeed. Love mine


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Picked up my matte orange Master 1000 on Saturday from the Post Office. I'm super impressed. Exactly what I was looking for in an orange diver - no polished sides, sapphire, I could go on. For the pricepoint, I haven't been able to find a watch that can touch it. Now to slap on an orange Isofrane...


----------



## Mavrick (Mar 23, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> The "HYDRO" codes should still be active. 40% off.


Thank you. I'll give it a try!


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Mavrick said:


> Thank you. I'll give it a try!


It ended yesterday.


----------



## Hard Kicker (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a black Master 1000 I utterly love. Keeps better time than my 2 Seiko SKX divers.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Minorcollector said:


> It ended yesterday.


I am sure they will have another sale within a month or two on the Deep Blue side of the website.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I am sure they will have another sale within a month or two on the Deep Blue side of the website.


I hope so. I have about $200 in my wallet reserved for a pepsi with a SS bracelet.


----------



## rjh01 (Jun 7, 2016)

has anyone dealt with deep blue directly for repairs?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I am sure they will have another sale within a month or two on the Deep Blue side of the website.


Hope so too, after a blk/blue bezel master, and possibly a blue dial, sadly a lack of funds this time round

Chris


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Put it on the mesh bracelet again

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

How's everyone liking the bracelet? Probably going to order one on the next sale if it's considered good quality...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

watarski said:


> How's everyone liking the bracelet? Probably going to order one on the next sale if it's considered good quality...


I'm interested as well. When they go on sale next time I want a Pepsi with a bracelet...plus I will probably replace the silicone band on my M1000 with the Hydro band. My only knock is that the silicone band doesn't fit me real well.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Personally i really like the bracelet, @$90 it's maybe not as such good value as say a super engineer for example for just a little more $$, but during one of the sales it's definitely worth it and you obviously get end links that fit the case perfectly not straight ones 

Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chirs1211 said:


> Personally i really like the bracelet, @$90 it's maybe not as such good value as say a super engineer for example for just a little more $$, but during one of the sales it's definitely worth it and you obviously get end links that fit the case perfectly not straight ones
> 
> Chris


+1

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The bracelet is nice on the Master 1000











watarski said:


> How's everyone liking the bracelet? Probably going to order one on the next sale if it's considered good quality...


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

+1 on the Master 1000 bracelet. The rubber one couldn't be fitted to obtain the comfort level afforded by the steel bracelet.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

watarski said:


> How's everyone liking the bracelet? Probably going to order one on the next sale if it's considered good quality...


I love this shot. 

ToxicNATO? These are superb straps. As for the bracelet I think it's a great look on the 1000M. Cheap, generic (albeit nicely signed) clasp aside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you mitchjrj - I had just finished some surfing and snorkeling with my kids. And yes it is a ToxicNATO. My first, but definitely not my last. I'm very impressed with the quality.

I'll have to pick up a bracelet. I agree the stock rubber isn't the greatest. Might even try an Isofrane. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

If you want a vented rubber get a DB HYDRO-91. Absolutely superb straps! At a fraction of the price of an ISO. 

As for the stock rubber I actually like it a lot. Not enough fitted straps out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchalexbooksandcds (Apr 13, 2014)

I just stuck my toe in the water with a Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 in quartz, yellow dial with white ceramic bezel. I am really looking forward to its receipt (thanks to the overwhelmingly positive opinion here on watchuseek.com).


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

Cluster from the get go. They had to reship (FedEx) after a week, and three weeks later the esteemed USPS (3 day priority) delivered the original order that I promptly refused.

The watch is nice, I guess, but the "famous" DB lume is non existent. And to top it off, one of the keepers broke and if the other one breaks, I can't wear the watch.

Lesson learned...


----------



## Logicftw (Aug 29, 2016)

Hoping for another sale. The version with the blue face/bezel looks amazing.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

I have two and love them. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

My watch band just broke into two pieces.


----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

I was buying myself a watch for Father's Day and decided on a Master 1000 when a friend of mine recently bought the same watch with a black and red bezel. I don't think you can go wrong at that price, Seiko movement has proven very accurate so far. A bit thick for my taste, but still a nice piece!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

DavoMS said:


> My watch band just broke into two pieces.


Which band was it that broke ?

Chris


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

DavoMS said:


> My watch band just broke into two pieces.


Interesting...I have 8, yes eight Master 1000's and I've never had a single issue with mine and that includes that bands.

Calling people who like Deep Blue "fan boys" and then threatening Stan directly and calling him names...yeah that's not going to go over very well whatsoever.

You may have edited your post...but your uncalled for comments are still available to see.

Yes...I did in fact report your post.


----------



## airdrie76 (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been looking at this watch for a while. Typically missed all the deals(!) but I'm still keen. Could anyone please advise how big does it actually wear? I want a diver that wears big to replace a Seiko sumo I've recently sold. Hoping this could be it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

The lug holes are larger diameter than the supplied springbar ends on my Nato. Adding to that the holes are chamfered (reamed out) putting the concentrated pressure of a small pin in a larger hole onto a smaller again area. Tailor made to oblong out in other words. No reply from DB email. No reply from Stan PM.


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

You have had much better luck with your umpteen DB watches than I have. Now I've got to send this piece of crap back to NYC.

I buy a watch and the cheap ass strap breaks, less than a month. That's acceptable to you?

To suggest I'm pissed would be an enormous understatement. It will be interesting how DB deals with my insignificant (band breaks in half) problem.

Regret I didn't get it edited before some guy from Wales quotes it, but dang it, the strap broke. Right where I clasped it.

I bought this based on your impressions and the lume is awful, the NH35 is slow, like a minute or two a day, and my strap broke.

We'll see if DB takes care of me...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

So now you want to resort to direct personal attacks calling me a "clown"?

You really don't learn do you?

Yes...reported yet again.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I only quoted you because i wanted to know what strap it was, you gave no information whatsoever.

And i'm not 'some guy', behaving like this will do you no favours here.

Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

DavoMS said:


> You have had much better luck with your umpteen DB watches than I have. Now I've got to send this piece of crap back to NYC.
> 
> I buy a watch and the cheap ass strap breaks, less than a month. That's acceptable to you?
> 
> ...


Maybe you should take a chill pill and wait till you get a response from deep blue instead of ranting like a madman, That will get you nowhere!!

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

chicolabronse said:


> Maybe you should take a chill pill and wait till you get a response from deep blue instead of ranting like a madman, That will get you nowhere!!
> 
> Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


DB don't respond to my email or PM so I give reminders on DB threads.


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

The problem is...I don't want to deal with DB. It was a cluster getting the watch to begin with. Now I've got to deal with these folks again. I'm supposed to feel good about that cheap strap breaking and deal with the pain of returning it? I don't enjoy the pain in the ass this has been.

My personal take...this is a, let's see how many of these pieces of crap we can sell...

Again, I've had the watch for a month or so, it has failed at every turn, and now the strap breaks. I can't wear the watch. And I'm the bad guy here?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Nobody is saying your the bad guy or that you don't have cause to complain, but threatening people and calling people 'fanboys' is crazy and won't get you much sympathy.


Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

We ALL understand venting....but when you start posting direct personal attacks is where people draw the line.

Saying "let's see how many of these pieces of crap we can sell..." isn't helping.

Tons of these watches have been sold and picked up by members of WUS...and so far you're the only person I've ever seen post saying their entire strap "broke in half". I personally find that rather odd...that a silicon strap did that.

I'd ask that you post a picture of said strap....but it doesn't look like you have a high enough posting count to do that.

With regards to the NH35 being "slow"...you do realize this is a Seiko movement that's been used for many years across many different manufacturers.


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

is there any sunburst-gray dial m1k owhers? show some pictures please


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

CanopyPilot said:


> is there any sunburst-gray dial m1k owhers? show some pictures please


Wish the gray matte dial would be back in stock.


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

wpbmike said:


> Wish the gray matte dial would be back in stock.


I don't like matte dials. It looks..... cheap? I want to order sunray grey, but I need some photos to pull a trigger  ans one more difficult choice to me - nato-300 diver. polished black-black or pvd-black?)

waiting for black-black M1K with BLACK hands. hate orange hands on black watches.


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

Recently found this lovely watch and think it looks better than my SKX007 on a super oyster. Cant decide between colored bezel (red or green) or a sunray colored dial (red). Anyone got pics of these watches? Preferably on the bracelet but any strap would do just to see how the dial color compares to the product images. 
Thanks


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

My first automatic! I have an Obris Morgan strap on the way for it as well


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Well after reading the whole post and the very positive vibes ( apart from one unhappy bunny recently) I pulled the trigger on a yellow one. Wanted a pool watch for an upcoming vacation and thought the yellow would be the perfect colour for a holiday. The watch is probably over qualified for my needs. Bought it on the Dutch European store which I followed the link from the Deep Blue site. Very good correspondence with Marcel Leenman ( of europewebstore.com ) so far even if his first correspondence to me was in Dutch, however he speaks and writes great English and all updates from him since have been in English. Watch has been shipped this evening with tracking number. €251 in total. Will post a photo or two when it arrives.


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

Killarney said:


> Watch has been shipped this evening with tracking number. €251 in total. Will post a photo or two when it arrives.


wow. you are rich man if you buy this watch for €251 instead of $149  there is 40% off using CYBER code on deepbluewatches.com


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't forget the $50 international shipping plus the 20% vat and admin fees once it arrives, ends up not that much extra and a shorter wait.

Chris


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

CanopyPilot said:


> wow. you are rich man if you buy this watch for €251 instead of $149  there is 40% off using CYBER code on deepbluewatches.com


As Chris says in the previous post. Fine if you live in the USA but not if you are in Europe.


----------



## CanopyPilot (Oct 29, 2016)

I live in Russia. I got nato300 for $149.
$10 for USA delivery and $10 for international delivery via mail forwarding company.


chirs1211 said:


> plus the 20% vat and admin fees once it arrives, ends up not that much extra and a shorter wait.


didn't know that. in this case it is really better to order in europe store.


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Killarney said:


> As Chris says in the previous post. Fine if you live in the USA but not if you are in Europe.


True. I just received my daynight diver t-100. I live in Spain.

I paid 197 USD for it using CYBER40 code in December + 50 USD (FEDEX) + 41 EUR (VAT and customs tariffs) = approx 281 eur. Its selling now at www.europewebstore.com for 349 eur, so I did save some money, but mainly because I cleared customs myself (FEDEX wanted to charge me 70 EUR for that).

Still, dealing with customs in Madrid airport was a pain in the ass.

Long story short : even with a 40% discount, it's hardly worth the hassle buying from the official website if you live outside the US

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay I really like this watch. Many nice pictures here by the way!

However I do not own any micros so I am doing some research on the subject. I was never really interested in micros, except for the Shark Diver at some point, but I couldn't justify the price (especially compared to the Certina DS Action Diver and the Tissot Seastar 1000).

I have a couple questions for you guys, the first one is about the discounts; obviously I have missed a major one, but does Deep Blue make those regularly?

The second one is important to me; would you consider this watch as a direct homage to any other watch?

And finally, obviously some variations are currently sold out (blue bezel ones for example), what are the chances of them making a reappearance on the website 

Thank you in advance, and wear yours in good health!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

JeffreyVB said:


> Mine arrived Sat afternoon!


Not the smartest question, but is this the orange or red? I would say orange but can't be sure...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

40% DISCOUNT CODE for DB is....PRES40.... ..here's the most recent code for 40% discount on DB site is....PRES40......it worked a few weeks ago....DB sent it to me. To save a few more $$ on shipping use the drop down menu and choose "cyber shipping" . It worked perfectly on my last purchases. Good luck my friends. Keep those discount codes coming. If anyone has a code for "Martu" feel free to send me a private message with info..... Peace.... a few shots of my DB's


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Great shots. I forgot how that watch looks on the bracelet. Haven't worn mine (black dial/blue bezel) probably since last summer and have been toying with putting it on the block. May change my mind.



DEMO111 said:


>


----------



## cbl117 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not affiliated, but looks like an original black on black is available with extra straps too

Deep Blue Master 1000 Automatic Watch, Original Issue, Extra Straps, Like New | eBay


----------



## Cober (May 11, 2015)

RainDog said:


> I have a couple questions for you guys, the first one is about the discounts; obviously I have missed a major one, but does Deep Blue make those regularly?


I remember there being a bunch of discounts on numerous models last fall and around the holidays. Im not sure if thats every year, but I picked up this and another nice dive watch for a song last fall


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

They do sales several times a year, usually around a holiday 

Chris


----------



## rangerlongshot (May 13, 2017)

I'm mostly a Seiko and mostly vintage guy but with the 40% off Memorial Day Sale (CYBER) I decided to give deep Blue a shot. I've been wanting a gray dial for a long time and with a sapphire and the NH35 and date only (date only is probably why I own 6 Seiko 7002's) at $160/shipped I just had to try one.

Posting to say thanks to everyone who posted in this thread. I read the *whole thing* before ordering


----------



## Socalmoney (Jan 15, 2017)

I love mine, I had to pick up NATO Diver in PVD for $160.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naylor07 (Nov 3, 2011)

I decided to go for the blue on blue version! Looks like a nice little diver for an incredible price!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Bought the tritium tube version a while back...


----------



## GeorgeGrasser1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Radar1 and Bloom: I purchased this exact model of the Master 1000. Mine arrived with a defective Helium Escape Valve that screwed all the way off. I feel lucky to have been able to get in back on and screw it fully down. I will never touch it again except to make sure it is tight. Deep Blue is not the bargain Tissot Seastar 1000 or Oris Aquis I was expecting for $159. The bezel insert, while described as steel does look Ceramic to my eyes. I'll try it at the pool and beach a few times this summer and see what happens. It is unbelievably comfortable on the Silicone strap.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Adding this image of my newly acquired M1000 in matte red. When I was looking for this model there were no pictures anywhere so I hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

A few more pictures of the red one.


----------



## Abc3333 (Dec 24, 2017)

I joined the forum just to find out where i can buy this watch. Where can i the deepblue daynight ops pro t100. I love that one with raised numbers on the bezel.


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Just got my first one ever in. I have to say, for the price of admission, this is one seriously impressive piece! Only thing that sucks; it's so good I now want another!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

my main debate was between generation I and II. the 2d generation has a display window case back and a ceramic bezel insert. I went with the more traditional Gen I because I'm not sure what value a glass case back has, and non-ceramic bezels can absorb a relative lifetime of abuse anyway. Other than the movement running a bit fast (at least 20-30 seconds per day), l like the watch. solidly made all around and nice looking.






.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Got mine a couple weeks ago, I'm thinking about getting a Defender in the next week or 2. I really like these watches, they seem really well made and look aweseome!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can anyone have both a diver 1000 and master 1000 and can show wrist shots? Worried the master 1000 will look enormous on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Just got my first Deep Blue (first new watch in 5+ years) on sale - a Master 1000 1st generation with the solid caseback. Lovely watch, nice packaging too.
Sorry for the crappy iPhone photo.









I can't find anything, anywhere, on where they are made. I know the NH35 is a Seiko movement, but what about assembly and cases?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> Just got my first Deep Blue (first new watch in 5+ years) on sale - a Master 1000 1st generation with the solid caseback. Lovely watch, nice packaging too.
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photo.
> 
> 
> ...


most likely China or HK


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

taike said:


> most likely China or HK


Thanks, I read one review that hinted at HK but have seen zero specifics anywhere. Not that it matters to me, I just keep a spread on my watches and Country of Origin is one of the categories. ;-)


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

ooshaugh1 said:


> Can anyone have both a diver 1000 and master 1000 and can show wrist shots? Worried the master 1000 will look enormous on my 7 inch wrist.


Here's a Master 1000, I'm about 6 3/4"ish. It's big but I love it.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> Here's a Master 1000, I'm about 6 3/4"ish. It's big but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 15042953


Modded or wrong pic?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Thinking of pulling the trigger on a DB Master 1000. Really like the looks of them and all the varieties. I love the value for money and feel like it would be great to get in the collection. That said, it seems the differences between v1 and v2 are that v2 have display backs, ceramic bezel inserts and lumed bezels. Are those the only differences?

I saw a video of the v1, which showed definitively that it has a domed crystal. Does v2 have that as well? And does the display caseback add more thickness to the overall height of the watch? I'd get the 40mm and hope that it wouldn't look too goofy on my stick thin 6.25" wrist. I have some 43-44mm watches and haven't found them to be too large or goofy looking.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

DUR DUPLICATE POST DUR


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------

